# (D20 Modern) CORELINE: FIREWALLS: EPISODE 1 (IC)



## marcoasalazarm (Mar 10, 2010)

"They call it the 'Three Stooges Syndrome'. Some term some idiot coined from 'The Simpsons'.

The Syndrome is easy to explain as this: the world is plagued with conspiracies. 

Out there, there are ancient conspiracies, new conspiracies, organized conspiracies, chaotic conspiracies. 

Conspiracies that cover lots of branches of Mankind's structure, and conspiracies that just plainly effing stupid. 

Conspiracies from beyond the stars, or ruled by your granny (or your granny's *pet*). 

That want to rule the world or destroy it. That want to use this world as the first step to rule the galaxy, or the multiverse. That want this world (ALL worlds) turned into a smorgasboard or that want us just observed.

In between, people who want to be left alone, and will do anything to stay that way-and in doing so get beaten up by (or beat up) the conspiracies.

All of these people are out there, stepping on each other's toes, killing each other for space, stabbing each other in the back. It is this senseless cycle that creates a state of detente-all conspiracies have power, that is much certain-but none of them are as powerful as they truly want to be.

If several of these conspiracies vanish for good, if they are not replaced or controlled, the power vaccum will make the rest of them barge in-and if the world out there is already bad enough... just imagine what will happen next.

It will make the Vanishing look like a damn Sunday square dance.

We are Firewall. We are one of the conspiracies out there. Our job: to keep the balance. Any way we must.

Because it must be maintained. There is just no other option."

"Firewall: The barrier between that which may be infected and that which must be protected."-Motto.

It has been several years since the Vanishing.

It has been 6 years since the Vanishing has occured. It is a regular Friday afternoon in the city of Seattle, Washington. The news advise the regular stuff: weather conditions are cloudy with a chance for light rain (and little chance of it being acidic). Nothing interesing has happened yet-just a few car crashes, muggings and a minor shootout.

The top story so far is a new development in bio-mechanics created by Diggers Technologies, some kind of new vehicle that uses bio-mech and some amount of Magitek on it.

The location: One of the many automated buses that constantly circle the city. The heroes have come here, one at the time, prompted by notes left by Firewall at the usual drop sites. The notes say nothing else-just to come to the bus for further briefing.

Firewall, like all other conspiracies, is very prompt in its secrecy.

(OOC: Describe your characters and what they are doing).


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 14, 2010)

Seth sat upon his designer couch, his booted feet atop his marble coffee table.  The Seattle afternoon skyline could be seen from his penthouse condo, which made him feel like a deity overlooking his domain.  He sighed as he watched the evening news on his 52-inch flat screen TV.  Digger Technologies and its Magitek creations was just more weirdness on top of the already bizarre world in which he now lived.  Strange though it was, it was certainly better than his home plane of Stygia.  More profitable, too.

Seth changed the channel to MTV, and then got up to wander to the kitchen for an afternoon snack.  While he didn’t need to eat, he enjoyed the frivolity of savoring the charred flesh of animals. He rummaged through the fridge and took out a bucket of KFC.  He shoved the cold meat through the chains which covered the lower half of his face.  He snickered at the TV, shaking his head at the drama of human teenage life.  Seth wondered how humanity could have possibly progressed so far if teenagers could not deal with their simple and inane social issues.

Once the bucket was empty, he tossed it aside and went back to the fridge for a nice, cold beer.  He cracked the top and guzzled the entire bottle.  He slammed the empty bottle onto the countertop and it shattered.  That, too, made him snicker.

He wasted away the afternoon doing some light surfing on the Internet, perusing various car and truck sites for machine parts.  With his infernal knowledge, he could easily re-build a car motor – it was a hobby of his.  The penthouse floor was littered with various scraps of metal atop a dirty drop cloth which was surrounded by all sorts of tools haphazardly lining the walls.

Seth received a text on his PDA, indicating that Firewall had dropped a message for him.  While Firewall was not as organized as the Air Force, its S.O.P. was much less stringent, allowing for more creative ways to deal with the ongoing chaos in the city streets. Collateral damage was par for the course, and Seth was compensated well even if things didn’t go entirely as planned.

Seth traded one world of conflict for another; Seth felt that the conflict on Earth could be won, and that someday he would rule this city.

For now, Seth took the elevator to the garage and fired up his bright yellow Hummer.  He then proceeded to the drop site and retrieved the note which revealed the route of the automated bus.  He parked the Hummer in an underground lot, took the parking chit, and then waited for the Firewall bus to arrive.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 15, 2010)

The night had fall over seatle. Nocturnal people came to life as the sun went down. Prostitutes, gigoloes, drugs, music, alcohol, gambling. And errands. Errands to run. 
Vicente Garibaldi, a stout and sour man, wearing black coat, hat and a white scarf walked down the street, hands in his pockets.
The Bermicheli family owned his boss a quite big sum of money. But that was not what Vicente was thinking about. 
In his mind, the message from Firewall was read once and once again.
He knocked the door of the Bermicheli family. A small door opened and a man peeked from it. Hs eyes went wide, and he closed the little door quickly. But not so quickly.
Vicente had his Tommy gun already in his hands, and he pulled the trigger, making holes in the door and the man behind it. He was no there to collect money. He was there to erase evidence of his own existence. 
Two tugs come firing their guns, but Vicente duck and shot a rush of bullets, putting a bullet in each tugs' head. 
The gangster kept shooting people dead as he walked through the mansion. 
Flipping a coin on his left hand, he walked into the boss's room. The elder man was shaking behind his desk. Vicente flipped his coin and smirked. 
*"You know Alfredo, don't think this is something personal, it does not depend on my boss, he'll share your destiny soon enough. You just happen to know too much about me. Arrivederchi amichi."* he said, before filling the man's body with bullets.

As he walked away from the burning building, Firewall's message reads again in his mind. He needed to do the job quickly, and get to the parking at the time when the bus arrived. 

He walked into his house. He almost grew up here, so no one see it coming when he started killing people. The magazine had run dry, and he kept shooting with his revolver. 
The boss run out in a car before he did the job. He cursed under his breath, it was already too late to purse the fat man.
Again, the flames from the building lighted up his silhouette as he walked away. This time he walked away to a better life. Or so he thought. 
A stranger was already at the parking. He remained silent, at the distance. Waiting.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Mar 19, 2010)

It took a few minutes, but eventually the bus arrived. They both entered it, as well as several other passengers.

The bus advanced for a short while, passing several stops, and then it changes.

It is something immediate-like skipping over a frame of film. One moment, the two agents are on the bus, and the next they are sitting on a train.

This train car looks like any other train car in North America-except that it is fully empty aside from them and one other person, and it is night-time outside where it was daytime a second ago.

The person is a petite woman with brown hair, big blue eyes and an attire that is just sci-fi-esque: blue spandex and a brown coat.

"We are the barrier between that which may be infected and that which must be protected.", she sayd, identifying herself as an agent of Firewall.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 19, 2010)

*"Very well bambina, cut all tha mystisism crap capishe? I'm but a simple man, I want a new life and a porpoise, not sci-fi nonsense.  So you better speak clear to me eh?" *says the gangster, having left his tact in the bus.


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 21, 2010)

Seth looked sideways at the gangster, wondering if he had just stepped onto the set of the Sopranos.  He appeared non-plussed by the location shift; he did, of course, travel through a Stargate.  

After the gangster spoke, Seth debated whether or not that the gangster had been on the planet for more than a few minutes, or if he even knew what a television was.

Turning to the woman, Seth nodded and gestured for her to continue.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Mar 22, 2010)

The girl gives Vicente a look and then she says:

"Well, sure. Appologies for the theatrics. But oftentimes they are necessary.

Let us start, then: Vincente Garibaldi, meet Seth... 'Hondo', was it? You two are to be the team for this assignment.

Mr. Garibaldi is one of our contacts on the... less savory side of society. Mr. Hondo's one of our contacts at the U.S. Military.", she adds as an explanation to eeach other.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 22, 2010)

*"A pleasure to meet you."* adds Vicente with a nod towards Seth.


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 23, 2010)

Seth paused a few beats and looked Vicente up and down before giving him a cursory nod.  "*This should prove... challenging,*" Seth intoned, his voice sounding raspy.  He then slowly rose and extended a hand in greeting, which seemed to produce a soft jangling sound.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Mar 27, 2010)

"Okay, so everybody is here. Let's get started.", the girl says.

Part of the wall shimmers for a moment and then the group sees that they can now behold what seems to be camera footage from another train station. The footage's labels show it as being taken in Miami about a week ago.

As they see, a train arrives to the station and stops,letting its passengers out. One of them abruptly shudders and keels over, and the rest of the crowd reacts, making a hole and some people trying to offer assistance. One of them gets over the fallen man, apparently checking his pulse.

This person gets his head vaporized as the fallen man abruptly unleashes some kind of laser vision. The fallen man also starts to convulse, and every time one of his limbs hits the ground, a hole appears on the sidewalk. As the group sees, the convulsions become harder (and the station starts to tremble), and the laser vision, completely uncontrolled, melts everything it touches (as a matter of fact, the group sees that the man tries to close his eyes... and the eyelids get vaporized).

This goes on for about three minutes, the station looking like a battleground and the man shaking himself into dismembering... and then he explodes, and the footage ends right when the blast hits the camera.

"This was obtained by one of our operatives, as well as the man's autopsy... well, what they could get from his remains.", She says. "The DNA screening obtained some tpe of retro-viral genetic augmentation, of the type you could find in most high-class clinics, if you could afford them, of course.

The augmentation was unstable. Typically, gene-mod mutations are supposed to kick in slowly, through a week to a month, depending on the severity of it. This one apparently kicked in, full force, without the rest of him being ready. We still don't know if the explosion was part of the mutation or added to try to erase evidence."

She gives a moment to let it sink and then She says:

"This guy was not the first. There's been several simiar cases all over the East Coast, all the way to Canada. Our intel was able to find a pattern... and we're sure that whoever's behind this will try to unleash one of these mutations on the city. Your job will be to find out who's making these flawed modifications and stop them.

Questions?"


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 28, 2010)

Seth blinked.  He looked left at Vicente, then right at the oddly-dressed woman, then back at Vicente.  The information didn't seem like much to go on, and all Seth had were questions.  Too many questions.  One came to mind immediately, however... what would Horatio do?

"*Research is for the lab geeks. What have they found out so far?*"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 29, 2010)

*"E, mister Seth is corect, I presume you will call a retired ganster not for fiddling with papers and informations. I presume other skills that I have are the ones you want me to exploit."* says Vicente, shifting in his seat uncomfortably. His hands reach to his pocket, and he takes out a cigar from a small box he retrieves from it. He lights it and begins to smoke profusely.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Apr 3, 2010)

(OOC: Sorry about the lateness).

"It is true that this sounds like an assignment for those guys at the Fringe Division, but we do not care right now about the specifics of the virus or whatnot. We have another team working on *that*. What we want to know-what we *need* to know-is who's trafficking this stuff. Who's developing this stuff. What do THEY want. That is what you're going to look for.

Garibaldi, you're our underworld connection. You probably know a few doctors that plug bullet holes for hush-hush money. That's where you come in-interrogate them to find out if they know any new ripperdocs in town. Hondo, you're our military side. This package's up-and-coming in the world, and we're talking cops, the Secret Service, the military, lots of crooks-a lot of people with a lot of cash and wanting to be Superman. We need you to know if anybody's being paid there to look the other way.

Most necessarily, we need to find out who's making the tainted enhancement-and once we know who is it, we move in and take them out. We want you on the strike team, once that happens."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 4, 2010)

*"Well that's more of what I am good at bella ragassi, I will talk to a few of my contacts then"* the mafioso says, shifting his cigar from one side of his mouth to the other.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 4, 2010)

Seth snickered. "*Yeah, 'cuz I'm so popular.*"

Seth knew that the NID would no doubt have some kind of intel.  He had no idea how to get a hold of said intel, however.  The NID was a super-secret group, arguably as or more secret than Firewall, whose specialty was finding alien and other esoteric artifacts to further their own agenda.  They operated with the defense of Earth in mind and gave new meaning to "the end justifies the means".  They were also notoriously tight-lipped when dealing with outsiders... and Seth was as foreign as they come.

Perhaps his team leader, Lt. Col. Darren Renfrew, might be able to pull some strings.  It wouldn't be the first time that Seth had to lean on his human allies...

"*The pigeons know some less savory people who deal in... less savory things.  I'll see what I can find out.*"


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Apr 11, 2010)

The girl nods her understanding and then says:

"Okay, then. Good luck."

It is then when the scenery shimmers back into the bus. Both guys feel a new weight on their front shirt pockets and also hear the driver say that the bus will stop in front of City Hall.

If any of the two decide to check their pockets, they will find a PDA. This PDA was not there before, and it looks fully equipped and top-of-the-line.






If they decide to check even further, they will find that the PDAs have a secure link to each other and Firewall's databases.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 13, 2010)

Seth fumbles around in his voluminous trench-coat and finds the newly acquired PDA.  He turns it over a couple of times to inspect it, then shrugs and says, "*Nice... but it ain't no iPod.*"

As the bus carries the hapless pair on their merry way, Seth makes an attempt at conversation.

"*Hey, paizano...*" Seth says to the old-school gangster, *"Do you like... stuff?*"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 13, 2010)

The gangster pockes the strange device, and turns to face his newfound comrade. *"Oh yeah I like stuff man."* he mocks the american way of speaking.* "Go to the point capishe? I do not enjoy cheap talk."* he continues seriously. 
*"If ya want to talk about work, I think we should try to gather some intelligence beofre venturing further. I know a couple of doctors who owe me some gamble money, they could give us a clue as to where to start."*


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 13, 2010)

Seth grinned underneath his chains.  This guy was so gangster he was... well... gangster.  "*That's as good a place as any to start.  I'd've gone to check with my unit, but I doubt you'd've gotten past Base security.*"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 13, 2010)

The gangster smiles* "You'll surprise to see how many people I know from the military."*


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Apr 20, 2010)

The bus stops in front of City Hall and the two men get off it. The Hall is full of people-roaming patrolmen, Supers of several kinds, a few National Guardsmen and other men in black.

A big-as-heck banner hangs from the front, reading: SEATTLE IS PROUD TO WELCOME DR. GINA BABETTE DIGGERS.

The two men split off to find their respective contacts.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 23, 2010)

Seth looked up at the banner disdainfully.  _Who the heck is that_, he wondered, _and why does she have such an unfortunate name?  I'll bet that her friends calls her 'Babs'.  Serves her right for having parents.

_Seth shrugged, withdrew his fancy new non-Apple sponsored PDA and searched for articles about the Doctor.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Apr 24, 2010)

The PDA provides the proper information: there are several 'Doctor Gina Babette Diggers' registered in various fields of science all over the United States, as professors, assistants and the like (and surely enough, they are all Alternates of the same girl) but the top story in Google is the visit of the CEO of Diggers Technologies, Dr. Gina Babette Diggers, to Seattle.

Diggers Technologies is one of the many meta-corporations in Coreline, seling all kinds of technology for 'adventuring' and 'defense' for anybody from Spelunkers to the United Stated Armed Forces. Their trademark, so to speak, was in creating firepower that in any other circumstance but the current way of things would be considered 'overkill'.

Fully-automatic mini-rocket launchers, two-story-tall tanks, armor for EOD units capable of taking point-blank near-nuclear explosions... for starters.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Apr 29, 2010)

OOC: Just a little bump.

Searching through the files for Dr. Diggers also finds this picture:

GOLD DIGGER's Gina by ~Dogsupreme on deviantART

And considering the time this was taken, which was only a month ago, Dr. Diggers is a looker.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 29, 2010)

*"Well I wouldn't mind asking her a few questions, this belleza has two friends I'll like to meet" *says the mafia man looking over Seth's shoulder. *"Lets talk to her first. My contacts are males, and probably will draw guns at me"*


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 29, 2010)

Seth cranked his neck and looked at Vicente over his shoulder.  "*You like what you see, eh?  Sure, let's go welcome the good Doctor to Seattle.  Sounds like she might know a thing or two about biological weapons.*"


----------



## marcoasalazarm (May 8, 2010)

ooc: Sorry about the lateness. I swear to you guys I wil post more often.

IC: If the two men want to enter City Hall, it might be a little difficult. The exterior of the City Hall is pretty well-secured. There are many policemen, uniformed and plainclothes, running around, as well as several other members of various military groups (U.S. National Guard, the Air Force, the Marines). It was like the President himself was coming to town.

Through a window on City Hall that looks out onto the street (in from what the two persons could check out, it was most apparent that this was the cafeteria), many men in uniforms are talking. The biggest table of the cafeteria is very livid, with one man in honor blues getting off his chair and making some pretty wild motions with his hands, that are capturing the attention of those who are listening to his words.

The man looks like this:


----------



## marcoasalazarm (May 14, 2010)

OOC: Bumping this.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (May 17, 2010)

OOC: Bumping this. Awaiting your responses.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 21, 2010)

<<OOC: I don't see the pic from your last post, marco.>>

Seth grimaced.  "It looks like we might have problems getting in, paizano.  Maybe I could try flashing my military creds?"

Seth approaches the throng of people, announces that he is here on military business and demands to speak to "someone in charge."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 21, 2010)

*"You could, yes. Do it, if they don't let us pass, then I could perhaps convince some to do so. You might know I'm mafia, but most people think I'm an excentric italian rich man."* Replies the gangster.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (May 21, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> <<OOC: I don't see the pic from your last post, marco.>>
> 
> Seth grimaced.  "It looks like we might have problems getting in, paizano.  Maybe I could try flashing my military creds?"
> 
> Seth approaches the throng of people, announces that he is here on military business and demands to speak to "someone in charge."




It takes a while, during which the military men take Seth's documentation and the walk away. It is a long while, during which the guards keep a weary eye on them both, guns in that somewhat-ready position between nonviolence and shoot-you-to-pieces-if-you-move-wrong.

Finally, the two men are ushered in and led to one of the many out-of-the-way offices inside the Hall, where this man is awaiting:






"Okay, then...", he says soon afterwards, in a somewhat-amiable tone. "What can I help a fellow NID agent with?"

The two men could recognize this 'somewhat-amiable' tone: it is a tone of courtesy, but he most probably is not glad about having been pulled out of whatever he was doing.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (May 25, 2010)

OOC: Bumping this, people. Awaiting responses.

IC:

On the meanwhile that the two other men have entered City Hall, a motorcycle arrives to the front. Said motorcycle is driven by a man with black hair, stubble, and *something* around him that is pretty unnatural (although in Coreline, well, things that 'feel unnatural' are a dime a dozen-and all of them pretty dangerous).

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talkin...-players-d20-modern-coreline-firewalls-4.html


----------



## Herobizkit (May 26, 2010)

"You're a busy man, Colonel Maybourne, so I'll keep it brief."  Seth steps forward to approach the NID official, pauses, then withdraws to a professional distance.  "I've been hearing reports of a street drug that is causing the good human citizens of the U.S.A. to self-destruct.  Rumor has it that there's a rogue agent procuring some 'unusual' resources that might involve DNA manipulation."  Seth added emphasis on the word 'unusual', though he realized as soon as he said it that the word had lost all meaning given today's state of affairs..  "I've been sent to investigate any possible NID connections, or maybe you can point me in the 'right' direction..."


----------



## perrinmiller (May 26, 2010)

_OOC: Not sure what “something wrapped around him means”?? Also I found a few mistakes on my Char Sheet. It was minor, one of my skills was wrong._​ Caelin woke up late today; he was out late the previous night prowling around as cats sometimes want to do.  Lucky for him Firewall tends to assign him nighttime ops, but unfortunately today that was not the case.  He uncurled from his sleeping position and stretched, shifting back into a man.  He grabbed a real shower and enjoyed the hot water.

After checking the notification and rendezvous info on his issued PDA, he realizes that Mimi (what he calls the petite brown haired, blue-eyed girl; not knowing her real name) did him a favor by not having him meet the others on the bus.  Somehow she knows when he has been out recreationally at night.  Someday he might even ask her.  _I wonder if she can produce a good litter,_ he muses.  He grabs his gear, putting everything into its proper place in his mesh vest.

He dons his sunglasses and makes his customary exit from his apartment out the window, balancing along the ledge at the side of the building and then down the fire escape until he reaches ground level and the side entrance to the underground parking area.

On his Ducati he zips off towards City Hall, his black trench coat flapping behind him in the airstream of his wake. He wonders, _what infiltration does Mimi need today_.  Shortly he arrives and pulls over to the side of the street and surveys the situation.  He notices the banner and all of the extra security, but doesn’t see the two operatives he was supposed to meet.  He checks his PDA and finds out who this Dr. Digger is while he waits.  He takes a look at the building and considers entry points and security weakness of the structure’s layout; just a mental exercise to kill time.  But one never knows; he might have to break in here some night.  He resists the urge to start giving himself a tongue bath and thinks, _been spending too much time as a cat lately_.

He considers calling one of the operatives to get their location, decides to flip a coin on which one, and makes the connection (to the gangster).  When it is answered he says quietly, *“We are the barrier between that which may be infected and that which must be protected.”*


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 26, 2010)

*"A moment please" *says Vicente, as he stand sup and walks casually away from the two men speaking. He answers the phone...
*"What?" *replies Garibaldi from the other line. *"Is this some garbage from Firewall? I already said that bitch to speak clearly to me, enough is to have to speak this pitiful language, I do not want more riddles, state your business clearly amici, before I lose my patience"*


----------



## perrinmiller (May 27, 2010)

Caelin, upon hearing the harsh words from the other end, pulls the phone from era and looks at it with incredulity.  His face begins to morph slightly and his fangs appear as he hisses, *"This had better be Vicente Garibaldi, if it isn't you are a dead man and just haven't realized it yet!"* 

He clamps down on his anger and stops the change from going beyond the  fangs and continues more calmly realizing it must be the gangster, *"Ya know, your file said you were an underworld type, and I figured you would recognize a pass phrase for what it is, just protocol. You are new aren't you."* Not a question but a statement.

*"Mimi is not really canine in nature, more feline I think.  Some friendly advice, if you insult our handler too much more, you could end up dead or worse.  Ya never know who's listening on these things."*

*"Anyway, they sent me along to meet and work with you and the chain guy.  I am sitting on my Ducati in front of City hall.  Where are you guys?"*


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 27, 2010)

*"Mimi? Who the hell is Mimi? Tell you what 'experienced' guy, you better not tell me how to do the damn job capiche? I don't take those things good, I'm telling you this for your own safety."* He makes a cliche gangster pause, and continues *"We are inside the city Hall with the chief here. Seth is flexing some military muscles to get some information."*


----------



## perrinmiller (May 27, 2010)

Caelin replies, *"Mimi is just what I call the petite chick with the big blue eyes.  Dunno her real name, but it kinda fits.  I like her lithe body, especially when she stretches."*  Vicente can hear a catlike purr.

*"I digress.  She sent me to help, not give orders.  Usually she just tells me what to do and I take care of it.  Looking over at City Hall, things look pretty tight and locked down.  It's the wrong time of day for me to be breaking in, so if you guys want or need my assistance someone will have to get me past security.  Otherwise I can wait here while you two are fooling around in there."

*While he's talking on the phone, Caelin realizes he's a little hungry and looks around for a hot dog vendor or a kebab cart.Usually there are a few working this part of town.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 27, 2010)

*"Then I guess you are up for some waiting. These muñecos are armed up to the teeth." *replies Garibaldi from the phone.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 28, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"Then I guess you are up for some waiting. These muñecos are armed up to the teeth." *replies Garibaldi from the phone.



Caelin extends a claw by shapeshifting only his hand and taps a fang thinking, _not sure what mewneykos are, but they probably don't have teeth like mine_.

*"Okay then, I haven't had breakfast yet so I'll get something to eat from the vendor over there.  Your PDA has me registered now so ring me back if you need me."* He cuts the connection to grab snack.

He takes the snack back to eat it while sitting on his bike and flipping through the screens on the PDA.  He checks out the mission parameters that Mimi sent and, _say what? investigation is not in my wheelhouse at all.  Probably not the gangsters or the Keyton's either.  We are all men of action._ 

He gives Mimi a ring on the PDA and in his most charming voice, *"Hiya girl who is **the barrier between the infected and the protected.  What's the word?  Any leads we can shakedown?"*


----------



## Herobizkit (May 30, 2010)

Seth gives Vicente a sidelong glance, wondering who the hell would be calling at such a time.  He heard Vicente mention Firewall... didn't they already have him on a mission?  Right now?


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jun 1, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> OOC: Not sure what “something wrapped around him means”?? Also I found a few mistakes on my Char Sheet. It was minor, one of my skills was wrong.




OOC: I meant that something about him feels odd-even from a distance, and w/o any special senses. Although the proiferation of Fictions makes the 'feeling odd' thing to be easily dismissable in a crowd.

IC: ((((((((((((())))))))))

Caerlin sees a hot dog vendor on the corner, selling such things as 'oldie but goodie' dogs, gluten and tofu dogs, and genetically-modified dogs that have odd flavors like chocolate, bubblegum, pizza, inserted chilli and the like.

As for Caerlin contacting 'Mimi', she comes over the phone to advise:

_"There is a lead you guys can use once you are done on City Hall. There's a gang, the Halloweeners, over on the Sound area. There are police reports of a few of them using a similar enhancement package."_

'The Sound' is the river several miles away, where the main commercial freight district and several factories and warehouses lie. It is a contested area by the underworld, from organized Mafia to two-bit crooks gone mercenary.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jun 1, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> "You're a busy man, Colonel Maybourne, so I'll keep it brief."  Seth steps forward to approach the NID official, pauses, then withdraws to a professional distance.  "I've been hearing reports of a street drug that is causing the good human citizens of the U.S.A. to self-destruct.  Rumor has it that there's a rogue agent procuring some 'unusual' resources that might involve DNA manipulation."  Seth added emphasis on the word 'unusual', though he realized as soon as he said it that the word had lost all meaning given today's state of affairs..  "I've been sent to investigate any possible NID connections, or maybe you can point me in the 'right' direction..."




If Maybourne notices the 'Firewall' quip, he either doesn't cares or is hiding it well.

"Well, if it helps in any way... there were a few reports that passed my tabe this morning concerning the... shall we say, *insidious* activities by some gangs on the Sound area. Seems like one of them, the Halloweeners, is escalating big-time in the threat level, and a few of them had made some noise on the Internet about wanting to hurt Dr. Diggers."

Maybourne goes behind the desk and pulls out a folder, opening it on a specific page and showing it to Seth. Joined to the page there is a single picture:







"These guys are trouble. Bunch of gangers that just doesn't seems to die, no matter *what* comes after them. If they decided to stop playing nice..", he names an odd notion with his head to try to indicate the seriousness of it.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 1, 2010)

Caelin gives a little purr, *"Thanks babe. We'll take care of it,"* and he breaks the connection.  While finishing his second shrimp and tuna flavored hot dog he considers, _hmm, I bet the gangster might come in handy down there at 'The Sound'.  He might know someone that can keep us from stepping into it with certain crowds while we go trick-or-treatin'._

He opens up the PDA again and connects into Firewall's databases, looking for some more pertinent intel on these Halloweenies.  Maybe he can get some breakdown on gang territories or locations of the hangouts.  Also any information on their income streams and businesses that they run.  Looking for a good target to possibly capture a 'weenie' for interrogation.  

He is a little worried about just charging into gang territory and wreaking havoc, _this enhancement package might be bad news for me, if it cuts through my supernatural skin like silver does.  Going head to head might be a fatal mistake. Perhaps a little finesse might be in order.  Wonder what mister sunshine and the chain guy are finding out?_


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jun 4, 2010)

(OOC: Sorry about the lateness).






Caelin's search and the NID file show the same thing: that the 'Halloweeners' are a gang, approximately 300 strong (and these are the confirmed 'affiliated, active' members, with several more in 'reserve' and still 'unaffiliated' that raise the number to an estimated 1,000), that have the territory covering the Pier 62/Pier 63 and Waterfront Park areas.

They are a smash-and-grab gang, running a number of enterprises from petty pick-pocketing and car theft to protection rackets, drug dealing and murder. They do not have much in the line of 'advanced firepower', instead relying on brute muscle, overwhelming numbers and blitzkrieg tactics. The police and other local gangs have come down hard on the gang and (supposedly) wiped it out repeatedly, but the gang has always come back from the dead.

Undercover cop reports show that the Halloweeners have recently started to sell drugs and contraband on the south side of Waterfront Park, in pretty large numbers. Most probably to finance the augmentations.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 5, 2010)

Caelin looks over the information, _hmmm.  Maybe we should do a smash and grab ourselves and snatch a weenie dealer South of Waterfront Park.  Will have to be quick and at the edge of their territory._ 

He looks over at City Hall wondering if the other two guys have finished up and are heading out yet.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 5, 2010)

"Seems as good a lead as any, Colonel.  Thanks."  

Seth gave Maybourne a quick salute, followed by a thumbs up for irony's sake.  

"Sounds like..." Seth began.  He quickly realized that the Sound pun was delivered too soon, and so he lamely finished, "We're heading to the Sound area."  He sighed loudly, making his lameness all the more obvious.

"Who's your girlfriend, slick?" Seth asked Vicente, pointing at his handheld.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 7, 2010)

*"Our girlfriend, it seems. Another of those mysterious I-speak-in-code lads." *the gangster gives a tired look at the phone.* "If I knew redemption would require so much patience, I'd had gladly walked to hell instead."*
If there is nothing to do inside the hall, and if the sensual doctor Diggers can't be seen, then Garibaldy will go outside to meet with the third member of the newly formed group.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 7, 2010)

Seth sighs.  "Another lad, huh.  When is Firewall gonna start sending us hot Asian schoolgirls?"

Seth and Vicente leave the Colonel's office and head outside to meet their new teammate.  Seth lightly elbows Vicente and says, "Let's hope this guy has skills besides punching people in the face.  We're crappy investigators."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 7, 2010)

Caelin sees the two guys exit from City Hall, compares their mugs to the PDA and determines they must be the two Mimi wants him to team up with.

He tosses the wrapper from his snack over his shoulder and gives them a subtle wave.

When they approach we will greet them, *"Name's Caelin, Mimi sent me to help out."*  He looks at Seth and says,* "I spoke to mister charming here already and explained."*  His nose gives a little twitch, almost like it is supposed to have whiskers but doesn't.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 7, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> Seth sighs.  "Another lad, huh.  When is Firewall gonna start sending us hot Asian schoolgirls?"
> 
> Seth and Vicente leave the Colonel's office and head outside to meet their new teammate.  Seth lightly elbows Vicente and says, "Let's hope this guy has skills besides punching people in the face.  We're crappy investigators."




*"Yes we are. At least you behave all government in there and got some answers." *says Vicente.



perrinmiller said:


> Caelin sees the two guys exit from City Hall, compares their mugs to the PDA and determines they must be the two Mimi wants him to team up with.
> 
> He tosses the wrapper from his snack over his shoulder and gives them a subtle wave.
> 
> When they approach we will greet them, *"Name's Caelin, Mimi sent me to help out."*  He looks at Seth and says,* "I spoke to mister charming here already and explained."*  His nose gives a little twitch, almost like it is supposed to have whiskers but doesn't.



*
"Watch your tong unless you wanna lose it Caelin. My name is Vicente Garibaldi and you shall call me by my name, capishe?"* threatens the temperamental gangster.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 7, 2010)

"Caelin, eh?  I hope you have little to no scruples, Caelin, because Vin and I don't play nice... except when it gets us what we want," Seth explained by way of introduction, nodding at Vicente's comment regarding government.

Seth continued, "Any chance you're a negotiator or computer geek by trade?  We're short on them.  And Asian schoolgirls... who, by design, all know at least three lethal styles of Kung-Fu.  Just watch 'Kill Bill'.  You'll understand."


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jun 7, 2010)

The conversation (starting with the failed 'Sound' gag) with Caerin happens after bidding farewell to the Colonel, outside of the office, with the door closed (so, hopefully, the second mentioning of 'Firewall' was not heard by the Colonel). There is a bullpen on the nearby wall, one of several posted on the walls alongside the corridor.

There is a small white (but highy decorated) paper on it, showing the event's timeframes.

----

6:00 P.M.-Arrival of Dr. Diggers.
6:45 P.M.-Opening Event.
7:00 P.M.-Lecture with Dr. Diggers/Exposition of new technologies.
8:00 P.M.-Dinner.

It is now 10:55 A.M.

--------

Once outside of City Hall, the two other Firewall agents meet Caelin. After introductions are done, Caelin tells them of his idea.

If any of them check the PDAs for the map of Seattle, the on-board GPS projects that it will take 25 minutes to arrive to the Halloweeners' turf (and where Caelin thinks a smash-and-kidnap would be most successful) from City Hall, in current traffic conditions.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jun 7, 2010)

The Waterfront Park was, once upon a time, one more of the pier sectors on the Seattle riverfront. Long before the 23 Hours, the piers were converted into something more tourist-friendly, with warehouses turning into stores, amusement park rides installed and lots of greenery.

After the 23 Hours, the Park was left somewhat alone. Sure, a few of the piers have been further 'gentrified' and/or maintained, but others have fallen in disuse and the rides have long since corroded, the stores long shut down.

The group sees the Halloweeners with extreme ease-because all of them, without exception, are dressed in bright orange coveralls with the gang sign sewn in somewhere. Men, women, Reals and Fictions, large and small. Some carrying guns, and some scary-looking enough that they probably don't even *need* them. They walk through the Waterfront Park and the civillians promptly get out of the way.






(OOC: Roll Spot).


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 8, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"Watch your tong unless you wanna lose it Caelin. My name is Vicente Garibaldi and you shall call me by my name, capishe?"* threatens the temperamental gangster.



With a feral grin and fangs showing, Caelin's tongue transforms to the panther's and he sticks it out far enough so he can see it, albeit a little cross-eyed, but he can get a good look, _yep still there._


Herobizkit said:


> "Caelin, eh?  I hope you have little to no scruples, Caelin, because Vin and I don't play nice... except when it gets us what we want," Seth explained by way of introduction, nodding at Vicente's comment regarding government.
> 
> Seth continued, "Any chance you're a negotiator or computer geek by trade?  We're short on them.  And Asian schoolgirls... who, by design, all know at least three lethal styles of Kung-Fu.  Just watch 'Kill Bill'.  You'll understand."



He looks to Seth, tongue back to normal and fangs gone again, and purrs, *"I like Asian school girls particularly if they can play a little rough."*

Then he gets more serious, *"Alas, I am more of a second story man myself, and being sneaky and infiltrating are more my style. Not being an investigator or geek, I did call Mimi and asked for a lead to chase down.  She said to check the Halloweeners gang, their territory's not too far from here.  Figured that we could just go snatch ourselves one of these weenies and make him talk.  What do you think?"
*
[sblock=Assuming we all agree]Caelin will indicate a spot on the map in his PDA for this kidnapping.
Caelin, sitting on his Ducati, asks, *"Do either of you have a vehicle more appropriate for kidnapping?  Maybe we need to get a black van, I got no problem appropriating one from that parking garage over there.  Probably shouldn't take a cab and we cannot all fit on my Ducati."
*
_OOC: Caelin has Disable Device +8 for Opening Locks.  We could rent a van too I suppose, charge it to the expense account._

However the group gets to the area.  Spot check:Spot  (1d20+6=13)
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 8, 2010)

*"More freaks, fantastic" *says the gangster rolling his eyes to the metamorphing man. *"Spare me the cat face, you'll need it when we are facing those punks."*

*"Seth here has a nice car. I have my own back at my place. I think it is more suited for that, let's go pick it up." *Vicente leads the way to get his car, a black short limo, classy and cliché for a high class Italian Mafia man. 

Assuming the group gets into the limousine, Vicente will drive to the Waterfront Park. The car is luxurious inside, with white ivory in several parts, leather seats and all that could make Capone droll
Garibaldi surveys the scene from there.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 9, 2010)

Caelin agrees to use the limo, parking his Ducati where they retrieve the vehicle if possible.

_OOC: Spot check result posted earlier was 13._


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 10, 2010)

Seth whistles approvingly at the sleek limo.  "Nice... but I'll bet my Hummer has a better sound system.  Still, I'll ride along with you, slick. You probably have Cristal in there, and my bright yellow Hummer's designed to _attract_ attention, if you know what I mean."

The irony was that Seth did not know what he meant himself. Other than what he's seen of Humanoid mating rituals from the 'net and TV shows, he hadn't a clue what he might do if he ever got a female's attention.

_<<OOC: Spot check -_ (1d20+10)=13_ >>_


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jun 13, 2010)

The Ducati is left on Vicente's parking spot, where the limo would be. It is pretty odd to see a big car spot being used by a crotch rocket, but the car designs surrounding it (most of which are armored, weaponized, float in the air, are bigger on the inside, look like thay could drill to the center of the Earth, are shivering from the Seattle cold, or are weirder than all of the above) make it look quite normal.

Once the limo rolls onto Waterfront Park, it is a matter of waiting for a good target to roll by. This takes 20 minutes of observation and wait.

Eventually, Seth and Caelin notice that one of the Halloweeners has broken up from the group and is walking into a nearby side street, chasing after a Fiction woman of the Anime kind, with big eyes, small mouth, an odd hairstyle with colors that are of the less ordinary side of the infrared spectrum, and more curves than the Daytona 500.

If they decide to look, the side street is small and empty, more of a gentrified alley than anything else.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 15, 2010)

Cailen indicates the Weener and the curvy chick, *"I think that's our boy. I have tranq gun here, unless you guys have a better idea.  We can pull up, shoot him, and pull him inside."*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 15, 2010)

*"Lots of technology bambino. I'd prefer to beat him down with brass knuckles. But lets do it your way, see how it goes."*


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 16, 2010)

Seth rummaged around inside the limo's fridge for snacks and booze, then played with the intercom for a while, then the power windows... by the time he finished his last and most cliched act of standing up outside the sunroof and waving his arms shouting "Wooo!", the limo had arrived at its destination.  He quickly ducked back inside and closed the sunroof.  Twice.

Seth observes the couple a moment, then comments, "I'd feel like a jerk if I killed this guy's game... Asian women are so hard to get... but the military man in me says a quick snatch and grab's the right call."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Caelin says, *"Alright then."* He gets his air gun ready, making sure he is on the correct side of the limo.

When Vic gets the limo close enough, Caelin gets ready transforming into his hybrid shape.  He rolls down the window as Vic stops the car and fires the air gun hitting the gang member. Then he leaves the air gun on the seat and exits the vehicle.
[sblock=OOC] *Standard Action: *Ranged Attack with  Air Pistol (1d20+12=29,  1d2+1=3); Should hit with a 29, the target need to make a Fort SV DC17 or fall unconscious for 1d3 hours.
*Move Action:* Exit Limo[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 16, 2010)

Vicente pulls the car close, and after Caelin gets down the car, the looks apprasingly to the running woman.* "They could have just gave us that sort of companion don't you thing? Why don't you try the air gun on her?"*


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 17, 2010)

"Cool power, by the way, C-dog.  Er, cat."

"We do need a sidekick," Seth said,  leering at the Anime babe's fleeing posterior. Seth took his Goa'uld Staff Weapon from its sheath across his back, then stood up through the sunroof and took aim.  "But we need witnesses a lot less... if you can't take her down, C-Cat, I'll have to."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

Caelin grins, *"She does have a nice tail.  But the air gun was only single shot, sorry.  We are going to have to catch her."*
_
<<OOC: Waiting on tranq results before chasing any tail.  >>_


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 17, 2010)

Seth sighs, snapping his fingers as if to say "Aw, shucks."

"Too bad for you, girlie.  You could have made us all happy."

Seth presses a hidden button on his alien weapon.  The top of the staff opens, revealing a cross-shaped space.  A loud, obviously electrical whine is emitted from the weapon, low at first, then very high.  Seth then presses the button again, sending a long, white-hot stream of flaming death towards the hapless Anime babe.

[sblock=OOC]Attack, Damage: 1d20+8=14,  3d10=23

I tried so hard (pun intended) to remove all male-related innuendo from the above...[/sblock]


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jun 23, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> Caelin says, *"Alright then."* He gets his air gun ready, making sure he is on the correct side of the limo.
> 
> When Vic gets the limo close enough, Caelin gets ready transforming into his hybrid shape.  He rolls down the window as Vic stops the car and fires the air gun hitting the gang member. Then he leaves the air gun on the seat and exits the vehicle.
> [sblock=OOC] *Standard Action: *Ranged Attack with  Air Pistol (1d20+12=29,  1d2+1=3); Should hit with a 29, the target need to make a Fort SV DC17 or fall unconscious for 1d3 hours.
> *Move Action:* Exit Limo[/sblock]




The tranq hits the Halloweener on the back of the neck, and the guys actually has enough time to reach for it and yank it out and take a look before toppling over.

The Jaffa Staff's blast hits the girl on the back with a small explosion of plasma and a 'whoosh-clap!' sound, and the girl makes an odd choking sound before falling over as well.

The Halloweener starts to snore, which is a sound that resembles a chainsaw.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 23, 2010)

Caelin races over to catch the weenie as he falls, easier that way.  He drags him over to the limo door and starts stuffing him in.  

After they are back in the limo he calls up to Vicente, *"Alright hit it, we got him.  He will be out for 1-3 hours.  Where we going to interrogate the weenie?  Know any good places?"*  The questions are directed at both of them.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 23, 2010)

*"Yes of course, I have a few places to conduct "interrogations". After that we can send him to swim with the fishes."* Vicente says and drives full speed ahead, towards a night club that belonged to him. He'll ask the current owner for a favor he owes him, and use the small rooms on the back part where anyone can hear screams from outside, deafened by the club's music.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 24, 2010)

Caelin pulls out his duct tape and secures the prisoner at the new location, *"Alright now we just wait for him to wake up.  Anyone have any skill at this sort of thing?"*


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 24, 2010)

Seth watched the Anime babe topple over with an emotionless stare.  Ducking back into the limo, he said plainly, "TCB, bitches."

***​ 
Once the prisoner is bound, Seth offers, "Well, If we can find some links of chain, I can make them dance like snakes and sprout razor-sharp barbs which can be* quite *intimidating.  I am willing to bet that Vicente has his own unique flavour of interrogation tactics that I am curious to see."


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jun 28, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"Yes of course, I have a few places to conduct "interrogations". After that we can send him to swim with the fishes."* Vicente says and drives full speed ahead, towards a night club that belonged to him. He'll ask the current owner for a favor he owes him, and use the small rooms on the back part where anyone can hear screams from outside, deafened by the club's music.




(OOC:  A little houserule: torture inflicts damage, and a bonus to Intimidate equal to half of the damage inflicted. There IS the risk, however, of killing the guy by taking all of his Hit Points and going over his Massive Damage save, which amounts to the same).

-IC: Vincente´s club is near South Lake Union Park, approximately 55 minutes from Waterfront Park (considering the traffic that is now mounting up because of Rush Hour and the fact that the group stops by a tool store to buy chain, rope, and other implements... like concrete).






The ´Cotton Powder Gentlemen's Club' is located on a neighborhood that is full of old-fashioned Fictions. The neighborhood is full of fully functional, factory-fresh 20´s, 30´s and 40´s cars, the people dress up very retro and it almost feels like being inside a silent (or extremely old) movie.






It is a pretty big building, but the Gentlemen's Club part only occupies two floors of it, the two top ones. The entrance is a typical dining room, with a door to the rest of the club. Big Band Jazz sounds from the adjacent room.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwNcWITsbw4]YouTube - Tropical Jazz Big Band & Akira Jimbo - Machete[/ame]

The group stands for a short while, and then a man comes close to them. He (and his moxie) are old-timer Fictives, an it shows greatly. The man is all smiles, trying to ignore the Lycanthrope and the Chain Demon (which is something that his moxie is unable to).






"Vincente! How are you doing, bambino?", he says.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 29, 2010)

*"Comme sai amicci, mind my new affiliates."* Vicente gestures to his comrades. *"All seems in order as usual Luigi, good. I'll need to use the 'gestroom' *wink* for a while."*


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 30, 2010)

Caelin will help cart the unconscious weener into the guestroom when they are ready.  He comments to the chain demon,* "You know psychological torture would work better without the risk of killing the weenie."*


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 3, 2010)

"Maybe," Seth leered, "But is it as FUN?!"

"Seriously, though, I'm not that psychotic.  The threat of force is often more effective than the force itself.  Or so I've heard.  My Staff blast was pretty damn effective, so I leave it to you to prove the other half."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 3, 2010)

Cailan replies with a cat-like grin, *"Well we can cut off or break a few fingers or toes to show we mean business, without asking a thing.  He will probably start talking just to find out why we are torturing him.  Then we offer him a way out, a light at the end of the tunnel if you will, if he has something of value to trade.  That should get him talking about what we really want to know."

"It's kind of like beating him with a stick first, then let him offer the carrot to get us to stop." *


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 3, 2010)

*"Amateurs"* Vicente shakes his head, and approaches the unconsious man. He slaps him in the face to bring him up.
*"Hey! Hey hey hey. You are up? Good.*" he takes one of his white gloves out, and cracks his knuckles. *"We are in desperate need of some information, and you will tell us exactly what we need, understood? Otherwise I'll have to let that." *he points at the chain demon. *"eat your heart. But not before I get to toy around with you. Trust me, you'll beg for that thing to put an end to your suffering after a few minutes of Vicente Garibaldi's torture."*

Intimidate: 24


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jul 5, 2010)

"Yeah... sure.", says the host, noticing the Halloweener being hoisted with the group. "It's on the back."






The 'Guestroom' is little more than a collection of sturdy folding chairs and a table, in a well-lit that has thick walls and you can barely hear the music that is playing nearby. There is some dust accumulating, and minor black splotches on the floor, but aside from that it is pristine.

The Big-Band Jazz stops and then starts again, something a little more bohemian. It starts slow, then becomes faster, louder:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSYBTlkhZuU]YouTube - Mingus Big Band - Haitian Fight Song[/ame]



Voda Vosa said:


> *"Amateurs"* Vicente shakes his head, and approaches the unconsious man. He slaps him in the face to bring him up.
> *"Hey! Hey hey hey. You are up? Good.*" he takes one of his white gloves out, and cracks his knuckles. *"We are in desperate need of some information, and you will tell us exactly what we need, understood? Otherwise I'll have to let that." *he points at the chain demon. *"eat your heart. But not before I get to toy around with you. Trust me, you'll beg for that thing to put an end to your suffering after a few minutes of Vicente Garibaldi's torture."*
> 
> Intimidate: 24




The Halloweener turns his head and then spits blood on the ground a couple of times.

"Lookatit. Some 'Godfather' reject. Whut, you think you're Cody Jarrett? One of the Corleones? No, lemme guess: Tony Soprano.", the Halloweener says. "Tell you what you'll get right now. 'You'll get squat. I ain't no rat!', says I."

He doesn't seems to be very certain about that, though.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 5, 2010)

Caelin transforms to become the hybrid panther and gives the weener a full view of his fangs and claws.  He casually breaks a thumb saying in a soft feline voice that has the tone of a cat that just doesn't care, *"You look like a rat to me and I love to play with rats."*

He nonchalantly breaks the other thumb and asks casually like he inquiring about the weather, *"How do you feel about losing an eyeball or two?"*

Caelin steps back and lets the chain demon take a crack as well.

Intimidate Aid  Another (1d20=12)


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 5, 2010)

Seth wordlessly lowers his arms and head, loosening the pair of chains wrapped about them.  The weapons slide out from under his wide sleeves, hitting the ground with a bone-chilling *clink*.  Suddenly, each chain begins to slowly sprout assorted hooks, barbs, and blades.  Kain raises his head to look the weenie in the eyes.

[sblock=Guess he's not scared of pain...]Aid Another: 1d20=2[/sblock]


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jul 8, 2010)

OOC: 24 Plus 12 Plus 2 in Intimidate... ouch.

IC: The Halloweener screams like a little girl when both thumbs are broken and then he says in a high-piched voice:

"WHAT DO YOU WANT?!?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 9, 2010)

Caelin replies, *"Well that depends, what are you offering to spare your life of misery?"*


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jul 9, 2010)

"What do you need? Guns, drugs, broads...?"

The Halloweener moves his hands a little where they are restrained. Small popping sounds come from his thumbs. The man stiffles a yell, now knowing that it was a bad idea to move them.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 9, 2010)

"Hey, he got it in two!"  Seth grinned wickedly.  "Does he win a prize?"

Seth bent down to stare into the weener's eyes. "We *are* looking for drugs.  Special drugs.  Drugs that make people fly, or run super fast, or lift cars... and then kill them."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 10, 2010)

Caelin adds in, *"Better be good information and worthwhile.  You still have unbroken fingers."*

_<< OOC: Sense Motive +2>>_


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jul 12, 2010)

(OOC: I was waiting for Vincente's reaction, but oh well):

"'Drugs that....'?", the Halloweener mutters for a moment, then closes his eyes, grunts and then nods. "Yeah, I know what you mean. The genetic modifications."

He winces again when he moves his hands and he says:

"I know where the ripperdoc is, the guy who makes them: The doc's.. the doc makes housecalls, but I know where the lab is.

It's outside of the city, in Mercer Island.", he proves the exact address-9611 SE 72nd St. 







http://mimaps.mercergov.org/mox52_m...id=1&destination=Parcels&frm_candidateid=6330

"Good luck getting there, though. The bridges are blown. *Again*.", he chuckles darkly.

<<OOC-Re: Sense Motive: No need. The guy's got intimidated enough.>>

Mercer Island is just outside of Seattle-a high-class business and neighborhood district that is also the throughway of a major Interstate. Ever since the Vanishing, the bridges connecting the island have been blown up or torn apart VERY often-so often that it has become somethat of a running joke in local folklore.

The Island, because of this, has a pretty lucrative ferry and sea taxi service.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 13, 2010)

Caelin turns to look at Seth and Vic and says quietly, *"Okay pretty easy so far."*

Back to the weener he asks, *"So who else and what else is at this lab?"*

_____________________________


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jul 14, 2010)

"Bunch of automated defense systems-sentry guns, attack drones.... a bodyguard or two, I think... big guys, augmented with cybernetics. It's been a while since I went there. The Doc changes things often."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 14, 2010)

*"And how did you gain clearance to get pass all that security. I think that wearing that rugs you have for cloths won't be enough. Is there some password, some access card? Speak."*


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jul 16, 2010)

"Access card? Yeah. My boss has it.", the Halloweener says. "I´ve got a picture. of 'im. in my cell phone."

If searched, yeah, the Halloweener has a cell phone on one of his overall pockets. The Halloweener then guides whoever gets the cell phone though the photo camera's memory until they get to this picture:

[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]

¨Yeah, that´s him. That's the Boss. He's the one that goes to where the Doc is, constantly, or calls for house visits. I went to the compund once, as his bodyguard."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 16, 2010)

Caelin chimes in the next question, *"So where might we find this boss of yours, other than the lab that is?"*

He runs his claws under the man's chin to make sure he still has the weener's attention, *"You should probably tell us everything you know about how we can arrange to meet this boss of yours.  Given he would not like anyone to know we are going to be paying him a visit, we would need to meet him somewhere private like."*

_____________________________


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 16, 2010)

Weenie said:
			
		

> ¨Yeah, that´s him. That's the Boss. He's the one that goes to where the  Doc is, constantly, or calls for house visits. I went to the compound  once, as his bodyguard."



Seth snickers, "What, the black guy?  Talk about racial profiling."


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jul 20, 2010)

"What? It's the guy with the jumpsuit, you dope!", the Halloweener says tersely, and then shuts up at noticing what he has done.

"...yeah. He's off doing business all the time on the Park. I have his cell phone number on my cell phone's memory. Gonna need to call him to set something for you. You're gonna let me go afterwards, right?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 20, 2010)

marcoasalazarm said:


> "What? It's the guy with the jumpsuit, you dope!", the Halloweener says tersely, and then shuts up at noticing what he has done.
> 
> "...yeah. He's off doing business all the time on the Park. I have his cell phone number on my cell phone's memory. Gonna need to call him to set something for you. You're gonna let me go afterwards, right?"




*"Yes" *says the gangster. 

Bluff: 24


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 21, 2010)

Caelin folds his arms across his chest and then reaches up to click the claw of his right index finger on his fangs while he stands beside Vic.  He nods in agreement with the gangster, not trusting his ability to lie by actually speaking.

_____________________________


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jul 21, 2010)

The man buys it completely.

He asks for help in dialing the number and has Vic hold the cell phone to his face while he then says:

"Boss? It's Jake. I have a couple of buyers for that dope you wanted to sell today. Uh-huh. Uh-huh. Sure, sir. In an hour? Okay, sir. Be with them, then. Thanks."

Once the call cuts, the Halloweener looks at the guys and says:

"Got you a talk with the Boss. I'm gonna have to lead you there-and if I'm not with you for introductions, the man will just bomb the place."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 21, 2010)

*"Good. However this new conditions make me unable to stick with my promise. You'll be safe until we see your boss. See you in an hour then."* With that, Vincent knocks the guy off with a punch in the teeth. 

He turns to both his companions.* "You can't shift to assume his form can't you?"*


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 21, 2010)

Caelin looks down at the gangster's handiwork in thought before replying, *"Not unless this weenie is able to shape-shift into a large black cat.  I am not too versatile in that department.  But since you knocked him out, I assume you have an alternate strategy in mind just in case."*

_____________________________


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 21, 2010)

*"No, we'll just get him up and make him lead the way, then we kill him and kill everyone but thier boss, who we abduct and force to lead us and grant access to that mad scientist's base. How's that for a plan?" *


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 21, 2010)

Seth shakes his head.  "Nope.  You probably should have asked us that _before _you clocked the weenie.  Now we gotta waste time waking him up and we have no idea where we're going."

"On the plus side, you knocked the poor sucker out with one punch.  Niiiiice."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 22, 2010)

Caelin transforms into his hybrid shape and settles in to clean his paws, cat style, and he comments casually while he waits for Vic to wake up the weener *"Normally I would say let's have an advance scout in place before anyone else arrives, but just walking in and tearing them up works okay too.  Unless they are packing silver weapons, I am not too worried."*

_____________________________


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jul 25, 2010)

It takes a good 45 minutes of slapping, tossing water and yelling to get the Halloweeneer to react, and the first thing he does is:

"Whoah! THAT was some good stuff! I'll buy a kilo....", his eyes then focus and he sees the group. "Okay, *that* was not funny, dudes."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 27, 2010)

_<<I was waiting on the gangster to take lead on this since he was running the plan, but I will post to at least keep things moving.>>_

Caelin, still in his hybrid shape, leans into the weener's face with his fangs inches from the prisoner's nose and replies with an ominous purr in his tone,  *"Life sucks and then you die.  No one said things are fair either."*

He straightens back up again and says to the others,* "Shall we go to this rendezvous then?"*
_____________________________


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 27, 2010)

*"Yes, size him and put a bag on his head, we'll take him out by the back door." *states Vicente, and opens the door, exits the building and walks to his car, opening both doors. *"Quickly"*

He plans to drive to destination 3 or 4 hours before, and get a good picture of the place of the exchange and perhaps set some traps.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 27, 2010)

Caelin follows along with gangster's plan and helps get the weenie back into the limo.  He shifts back to normal and comments, *"I am sure I can find a nice place in the shadows and do an imitation of a rather large stray cat."*

_____________________________


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 28, 2010)

_ooc: The weenie said he set up the meet for "in an hour", and it took us 45 min to revive him.  Can we assume that we were "en route", as we certainly didn't have the time to set up "a few hours ahead of time"?  That, or the DM pulls a "DM" and says "Nope, you blew it, too bad". 
_


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Aug 1, 2010)

(OOC: Ain't going to day 'nope you blew it, too bad' if it's possible to fix it.

Situation is, then, that they manage to get the unconscious ganger inside the car and get going, trying to wake him up as they roll. It takes 45 minutes. Once awake, the Halloweener provides them with the direct address, and of course he needs to remain awake so the rest of the gang doesn't shoots them).

Arriving to the warehouse takes 5 minutes after the Halloweener wakes up. It is in the middle of the way to the Park, on a neighborhood that, like many other locations in Coreline, collapsed during the Vanishing and never got back up. It is the only building that stands untouched in what seems like a warzone.






There is nobody here yet.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 1, 2010)

As the limo pulls up and it appears that the group has arrived first, Caelin looks at this warehouse and wonders, _what kind of warehouse is this?  Maybe it's hi-tech storage for pharmaceuticals?_

He suggests, *"Why don't I enter first and start looking around. Then I can try to find a good place to lie in wait for ambush." *

He exits the limo in hybrid form and makes his way to the building.  He is on the lookout for the best way in and any people lurking around that are not readily seen or heard.  He is prepared to pick locks if necessary or just walking right in if possible, while being as stealthy as possible.
_
<< Search +2, Disable Device +8, Spot +9, Listen +9, Silent/Hide +14 >>_
_____________________________


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 2, 2010)

Seth says, "My Staff weapon has a bitchin' range.  I'm gonna climb the roof next door and keep an eye out."

_<<Climb +11, auto success if unattended chains are involved somehow>>_


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Aug 4, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> He exits the limo in hybrid form and makes his way to the building.  He is on the lookout for the best way in and any people lurking around that are not readily seen or heard.  He is prepared to pick locks if necessary or just walking right in if possible, while being as stealthy as possible.
> _
> << Search +2, Disable Device +8, Spot +9, Listen +9, Silent/Hide +14 >>_




Sneaking around and pretty much damn near invisible (OOC: That Silent/Hide is pretty high), Caelin manages to find a concealed staircase (it is behind rubble from a nearby house), which allows him to get to get to the warehouse's roof. There are no lookouts he can see so far, and a hatch that would allow him to enter the warehouse from the top. It is locked-with a padlock that is pretty rusty, but sturdy-looking.

(OOC: Roll Listen and Disable Device).

As for Seth, he manages to climb up to one of the nearby rooftops like he was some metallic spider/octopus mutant (OOC: Automatic success). The rooftop has a good view of the streets leading up to the warehouse.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 4, 2010)

Meanwhile, Vicente drives around the building searching additional entrances. Finishing that he turns to the man *"So, does you boss comes in from somewhere specific? or you alread meet him inside?"*


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 5, 2010)

Caelin crouches down and considers, _hmm, doesn't look too tough._

He pulls out the lockpicking tools and carefully goes to work, taking his time.  While doing so he stay alert, ears perked up and listening.
_
<< Prefer to take 10's on both checks, even a 20 if necessary but the lock doesn't appear to need that. Disable Device +8 & Listen +9 >>_
_____________________________


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Aug 8, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> Caelin crouches down and considers, _hmm, doesn't look too tough._
> 
> He pulls out the lockpicking tools and carefully goes to work, taking his time.  While doing so he stay alert, ears perked up and listening.
> _
> ...




Caelin manages to pick the lock without making a sound and puts his ear to the hatch, not listening anything strange.

The hatch opens into the main warehouse room, and is on top of a catwalk that is VERY far from the floor. The main holding room is full of boxes that are getting covered in dust, and is dead quiet-nobody is inside.

As they wait, there is noise in the distance. It is rock-loud and tooth-shaking. It is coming closer.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLH2t32jRD0&feature=related]YouTube - ‪Quiet Riot - Bang Your Head - 1983 (HQ)‬‎[/ame]

Soon enough, three vehicles come down the street. Once upon a time, they were a 1/2-ton truck and two SUVs. Now, they have been modified beyond most recognition-especially the truck.






The two SUVs are packed full of Halloweeners, all of them waving rifles, pistols, clubs and other weapons in the air as they follow the truck. All of the Halloweeners have the same orange jumpsuit.






 (OOC: Best picture I could find).

Finally, the vehicles stop, and everybody comes out. The biggest Halloweever is the boss, which comes out of the truck, calmly lights up a cigar and starts puffing.

He is big, he is blue, he is wearing an orange jumpsuit which clashes big-time with the rest of him.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Aug 12, 2010)

OOC: Just bumping this.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 13, 2010)

OOC: Bump back Marco, I am waiting on you.  See the OOC thread.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Aug 13, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> Meanwhile, Vicente drives around the building searching additional entrances. Finishing that he turns to the man *"So, does you boss comes in from somewhere specific? or you alread meet him inside?"*




(OOC: This happens before the Halloweeners arrive).

The run around the block shows no other entrances but the main one and the loading dock right next to it.

"He would be arriving any moment now.."

The limo makes the turn and reaches the front gate again, to find the Mad Max cars and the lot of jumpsuited men on the street.

"....ah, there he is.", says the Halloweener. "The blue fuzzball's the Boss."


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 14, 2010)

Caelin climbs through the trap door and enters the warehouse.  He looks for a suitable place to hide where he can pounce into action on a moment's notice.  

He looks at the pulleys and stuff and considers that approach, _it would be flamboyant that's for sure.  Besides there should be weenies to break my fall._

As he moves into position he calls the other two and bridges them in together on his PDA, *"Alright I am in position.  What's that racket out there?  Show going to start?"*

_
<< Take 10 on the climbing (+7) and tumble (+8) if needed, but 15feet is probably not too far for a panther. If it is too hard in hybrid, then he can transform into full panther for Climb +15. Not sure how the Errol Flynn thing will work.  Skill checks?>>_
_____________________________


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 15, 2010)

Seth watched carefully as the Weenies pulled into view.  Once the boss revealed himself, Seth's jaw dropped.  _Are you f'n SERIOUS?  That's the strangest... thing... I've seen around here yet, and I watch MTV!

_Seth tapped his earpiece. "Hey, Vinnie, are you seeing what I'm seeing?  Is that thing for real?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 15, 2010)

*"Apparently." *states Vicente from the Commlink. *"The blue ball of fur is the boss. I'll go there with the weennie, and try to take the password from him. If something goes wrong, be ready to give me support. And yes I mean killing everyone around and keep me alive, capiche?"* 
Vicente pulls the limmo and walks out, pushing the prisoner forward harshly. *"Walk fool"*


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 16, 2010)

"Roger that."  Seth puts on his game face and takes up a sniper position on the roof.

_ooc: Ready Action (Shoot the blue mf'er between the googly eyes) - if the Boss commands any of his cronies (including himself?) to attack.

_"Hey, Fangs!" Seth said, switching the channel to a shared frequency, "Sh*t's about to hit the fan.  Get near the entrance and get ready for a possible sh*tstorm."


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 19, 2010)

*bump for update*


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 20, 2010)

Caelin replies back over the comms, *"Copy that. Getting ready now.  I left the trap door on the roof unlocked if you are planning to come in that way, Chains."*
_
<< OOC: Still have Skill stuff and things from my last post, Marco.>>_
_____________________________


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Aug 21, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> _
> << Take 10 on the climbing (+7) and tumble (+8) if needed, but 15feet is probably not too far for a panther. If it is too hard in hybrid, then he can transform into full panther for Climb +15. Not sure how the Errol Flynn thing will work.  Skill checks?>>_




(OOC: The 'Errol Flynn thing' would be to climb down (or faster still, swing with) the chains. That would require a Tumble check and probably take a full action (climb) or a move action (swing)).

Vincente and the Halloweener prisoner meet the rest of the gang halfway the path of their vehicles. The Boss is the smallest one of the group, reaching up to Vincente's waist. It would be actually rather laughable if not for the lot of armed men in line right behind him.

"So...", the blue-furred Fiction says in a voice that is grouchy. "You are the buyer. Sure looks... sharp enough, not like the other idiot who tried to rip me off, don't you think, boys?"

The other gangers make affirmative noises.

"Well... so what would be interested on? I have a pretty good supply. I have counter medicines with some pretty *neat* side-effects. I have old-fashioned crack, ganja, cocaine, PCP... I have Hex-5, Cool Ice, Mayfly, adrenaline-in human and superhuman varieties. I have some spice, even-Arrakian *and* Mercurian variants.

You better have the money, though. People trying to rip me off... don't get to die happy."

()()

From the rooftop, Seth has a pretty clear shot at the Halloweeners and especially the boss.

()()

On his spot on the warehouse, Caelin can note that is very quiet on the warehouse. He can hear the wind, he can even hear the conversation happening outside.

And he's also capable of hearing something like two stones grinding against each other, somewhere in the back of the building.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 22, 2010)

*"Well, me and my boys are interested in those special medicines, and the spice, Arrakian and Mercurian variants sound like they do nasty things with a person, so I'll like some information first."* sayas Vicente with a buying smile

Bluff: 21


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 22, 2010)

Caelin decides to go for the swinging on chains option, _I can always do an imitation of a wrecking ball slamming into a bunch of bowling pins._

He is readying the action once he gets Vic's signal.
_____________________________


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Aug 27, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"Well, me and my boys are interested in those special medicines, and the spice, Arrakian and Mercurian variants sound like they do nasty things with a person, so I'll like some information first."* sayas Vicente with a buying smile
> 
> Bluff: 21




"The Spices... well, it depends. They're expensive-a lot, by the way. Hard to get. They give you some pretty heady trips. But it's the side effects that people are after.

The Arrakian Spice... it boots your psionic capacity-if you've got any. It makes you quicker in the head. Also expands your life expectancy if you measure your usage appropiately.

The Mercurian Spice... whoo-eeh! Makes mages into something like that Japanese guy... what's his name? Akira? Little spells become big spells, and big spells... there ain't no words for those.

I've got them-and a few samples of my other stuff-in the warehouse. You'll have to forgive me if I ask a few of my men to come with us and leave the rest out here, will you?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 28, 2010)

*"Sure, I'll love to see such wonderful products."* says Vicente. When no one is watching, he makes a move with his head, hoping to get the atention of his companions. The show will be inside.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 29, 2010)

_Oh snap_, Seth thought as he watched Vicente being escorted into the building.  "Heads up, Fangs!" Seth hissed into his lip-mike, "Big Blue's bringing V inside for a floor show.  Make like a tree and GTFO of sight!"

Seth decided he needed to get inside, too... through the roof of the warehouse.

_ooc: IIRC, I can hop a few roofs and get inside the main building the same way as Caelin?_


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Aug 29, 2010)

OOC: If you wish. There's still several Halloweeners outside, though.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 30, 2010)

Caelin replies softly in the comms, *"Copy that."*  He has found a position to swing down into the fray, planning to do his fighting near the door or at least between the gang members and the door.

_____________________________


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Sep 1, 2010)

Half of the Halloweeners (that would be 6) and their Boss enter the warehouse, with Vicente and the prisoner among them. Caelin has a clear line of sight with 4 of them (including the Boss), while 2 of the goons disappear amongst the dust-covered boxes.

"You'll see.", the Boss says, his big eyes looking even wilder. "This crap's got some kick. You'll get a free shot-not of Spice, of course, but I'll give you to choose from my other things. There's plenty to choose from."

The Boss pulls a big chocolate chip cookie from seemingly nowhere and then shoves it into his mouth, making gobbling noises and spewing crumbs everywhere.

"After that-", the Boss says, spitting more crumbs all over the floor, "You choose. Then you pay, on the spot."

(Roll Initiative).


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 1, 2010)

*"Good, I needed to know where did you hide it. Now it's time for me and my amici to pay you handsomly."* A wicked smile draws on Vicente's face, as he takes his typemachine out from under his coat, and opens fire over the boss!

Init: 16
Tommy gun attack: 27 (critical) for 18 dmg


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 1, 2010)

Caelin has his sword ready and is prepared to swing into action, but he was caught off guard be the sudden commencement of hostilities and is slow to react.
[sblock=OOC]Initiative (1d20+6=9); Just a quick post before I leave.
Mini Stats: AC: 26 HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Sep 4, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"Good, I needed to know where did you hide it. Now it's time for me and my amici to pay you handsomly."* A wicked smile draws on Vicente's face, as he takes his typemachine out from under his coat, and opens fire over the boss!
> 
> Init: 16
> Tommy gun attack: 27 (critical) for 18 dmg




INITIATIVE (SO FAR):
-Vincente.
-Caelin
-The Halloweeners.

Vincente's machine gun fire riddles the Boss, tearing holes in him and spilling stuffing (not unlike any other stuffed doll) all over the place. He gets obliterated.

The other Halloweeners in the room start shouting that 'He Killed The Boss!' and draw their guns.

()

On the outside, Seth can hear the machine gun fire and shouts, and the 6 Halloweeners that remain outside draw guns and look like they're going to go in.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 4, 2010)

*"Hahahah that was easy! You are next, puke!"* Menaces the gangster as he loads another round in his Tommy gun.
_
OOC: No action, just RPing_


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 5, 2010)

Seth will open fire on the guards as they attempt to enter, attempting to keep them away from the main door.

_OOC: This is 'cover fire' rather than attacking an individual._


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 6, 2010)

Caelin has his sword ready and swings down into the fray, to attack the goon nearest where the two others disappeared. He looks just like a movie stunt, perfectly choreographed, as the were-panther's cat like tongue hangs out the side of his mouth in his feral grin. His sword slashes out and bites deep into the weenie.  

In the heat of the moment, he glances to see if he can determine where those other two weenies disappeared to.
[sblock=OOC]Tumble (1d20+8=28)
Melee Attack (1d20+11=30,  2d6+4=12)
Critical Confirmation: Melee Attack (1d20+11=19,  2d6+4=10)
Mini Stats: AC: 26 HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Sep 10, 2010)

INITIATIVE:
-Vincente.
-Caelin
-The Halloweeners.
-Seth.



Herobizkit said:


> Seth will open fire on the guards as they attempt to enter, attempting to keep them away from the main door.
> 
> _OOC: This is 'cover fire' rather than attacking an individual._




The Halloweeners on the street hear the machinegun fire and prepare to move. From what Seth sees, it will be 4 trying to enter while 2 stay with the heavy machine gun on the Big Boss' truck.

(OOC: The Halloweeners are around 40 feet away. The two on the truck have partial cover from it, the rest are out in the open).

As for Caelin, his 'Errol Flynn' stunt ends up cleaving a Halloweener clean in half, his entrails spilling onto the floor.

That is the Boss and one goon dead, leaving 4. Two of them have disappeared into the rows of boxes, two are out in the open, next to Vincente.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 10, 2010)

*"HahahahaHAHAHA!!" *laughs the gangster. Shooting down people with a tommy gun did bring memories to a sensitive and nostalgic person as Vicente was.

_Tommy gun attack: 20 for 17 dmg_


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 11, 2010)

Caelin steps closer to the other goon and slashes with his sword, trying to flank if possible.

[sblock=OOC]Free Action: 5ft Step to get close, otherwise use Move Action
Standard Action: Melee Attack: Sword Attack (1d20+11=13, 2d6+4=12) Without +2 for flanking.

If the 5ft step is enough, then will use Full Attack with 1 claws attack as well, but it probably missed

Mini Stats: AC: 26 HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Sep 13, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> Caelin steps closer to the other goon and slashes with his sword, trying to flank if possible.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Free Action: 5ft Step to get close, otherwise use Move Action
> Standard Action: Melee Attack: Sword Attack (1d20+11=13, 2d6+4=12) Without +2 for flanking.
> ...




The sword attack and claw attack miss, although too much for confort for the Halloweener. The man takes two hasty steps back and trips, falling on his rear. He fires his gun wildly, the bullets hitting the floor around Caelin and nicking his legs.

((((((((()))))))

As for Vincente, the Tommy Gun blazes and hits the nearest Halloweener, geysers of blood erupting from his chest as he drops to the ground. The Halloweener's gun fires as well, but it is wild burst that goes into one of the rows of boxes and hits someone-the scream loud and clear.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dc5F2C0CYlA&feature=related"]This scream.[/ame]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 14, 2010)

*"I'll give yout to the count of three before opening new breathing holes in your skull. One...."* Vicente fills the remaining thug with a round of bullets. *"... Three, Hahaha!"*


24 to hit, 11 dmg


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Sep 16, 2010)

OOC: awaiting for Seth's action.

IC: The Halloweener's head turns into chunky salsa.

There are no more Halloweeners without injuries inside the building. Three confirmed dead, one that was only heard screaming and was apparently hit by friendly fire.

And the Boss is pretty much terminated.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 16, 2010)

Seeing the last one's head explode in gunfire, Caelin takes off after the two goons that disappeared.  If he catches up to one alive he will slash with his sword.

[sblock=OOC]Move Action: Head after the goon that cried out
Standard Action: Sword Attack (1d20+11=13, 2d6+4=11) +4 to Attack if he is prone.

Mini Stats: AC: 26 HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Sep 19, 2010)

Caelin gets up to one of the two remaining goons, this one was hit on the stomach and is grunting in pain, his blood pooling around him.

Caelin's sword goes through his heart a moment afterwards, and the guy just drops dead.

That leaves one living goon inside the building.

And then the rest outside.

A machine gun fires, hitting Vincente on the shoulder (4 HPs down).


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 20, 2010)

*"Smells like cookies."* Lobo says as he approaches the warehouse. He sees two guys looking around with guns and gears gunfire from inside the warehouse. He draws his blade and holds it down near his leg as he approaches. *"Hey I'm looking fir dis guy...calls 'imself da Boss."* he says as he holds up the picture of 'the Boss' to their backs. *"He normally hangs out with a crew of...wait a tick..."* he pauses as he realizes that the men are dressed all in orange and peeks at the poster to the spot that reads 'associates with the Halloweeners who dress in orange jumpsuits and have a penchant for violence. Wanted Dead or Alive, any Halloweeners with records would be applied as a bonus.' A grin creeps across his face as he says *"Hey bastitch, I got somethin' fer ya."* As he stabs the nearest Halloweener in the back (or front if he had time to turn). 

If the guy is dead or dying Lobo will grab the dying mans' gun and use it to open fire on the other Halloweener (if the first Halloweener doesn't go down he will stab him again, will roll if needed).  

 Lobo's knife strike and possible damage. (1d20+12=23, 2d4+9=13)

Possible strike with Halloweener's gun for unknown damage. (1d20+8=12)


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 20, 2010)

OOC: Oops. Was hoping that would all go down on a surprise round by here's an initiative roll just in quesadilla. Initiative (1d20+4=8)


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Sep 21, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> *"Smells like cookies."* Lobo says as he approaches the warehouse. He sees two guys looking around with guns and gears gunfire from inside the warehouse. He draws his blade and holds it down near his leg as he approaches. *"Hey I'm looking fir dis guy...calls 'imself da Boss."* he says as he holds up the picture of 'the Boss' to their backs. *"He normally hangs out with a crew of...wait a tick..."* he pauses as he realizes that the men are dressed all in orange and peeks at the poster to the spot that reads 'associates with the Halloweeners who dress in orange jumpsuits and have a penchant for violence. Wanted Dead or Alive, any Halloweeners with records would be applied as a bonus.' A grin creeps across his face as he says *"Hey bastitch, I got somethin' fer ya."* As he stabs the nearest Halloweener in the back (or front if he had time to turn).
> 
> If the guy is dead or dying Lobo will grab the dying mans' gun and use it to open fire on the other Halloweener (if the first Halloweener doesn't go down he will stab him again, will roll if needed).
> 
> ...




(OOC: Thanks for the rolls).

The Halloweener that Lobo attacked (one of two on the Boss' truck) was turning around to look at the Czarnian, and thus the blade went through his eye. The man twitches twice and then slumps still. Lobo's hand grasps a 9mm pistol (which looks like a pop gun on his massive fist) and fires point-blank on the other Halloweener, hitting him on the hoint between the shoulder and the neck.

That is one dead Halloweener and one wounded outside, 4 still untouched (standing between the trucks and the warehouse), and one goon still alive inside.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 21, 2010)

*"A lucky shot. No one hits a Garibaldi and walks away."* Says Vecente as he opens fire again, after loading another round charger into the tommy gun.



21 for 15 dmg


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 21, 2010)

*"Cha-Ching!!! Looks like I'm on the right track...now let's see, hey buddy, can you tell me if this is stick or automatic...nevermind."* Lobo says as he hops in the truck and aims the 9mm at the surviving Halloweener's weiner (ha ha) and says *"Now listen here fraghole, if you go anywhere I will find you and shoot your balls off. Stay here, apply pressure, and I'll make sure I take you in alive. Hell, help me take out these four bastitches and I won't even shoot you again."*

With that he stomps on the gas pedal and drives forward towards the four men using the front ornament to aim at them. *"CHOOO CHOOO!!!"* Lobo takes a 10 for his drive check, for a 19. If he misses them all he'll just keep driving into the warehouse. After all that's where he thinks the Boss is.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Sep 21, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"A lucky shot. No one hits a Garibaldi and walks away."* Says Vecente as he opens fire again, after loading another round charger into the tommy gun.
> 
> 
> 21 for 15 dmg




The autofire burst hits the poor bastard in the head, making it explode like an overripe melon and splattering it all over. Some of it gets on Caelin.



Felix1459 said:


> *"Cha-Ching!!! Looks like I'm on the right track...now let's see, hey buddy, can you tell me if this is stick or automatic...nevermind."* Lobo says as he hops in the truck and aims the 9mm at the surviving Halloweener's weiner (ha ha) and says *"Now listen here fraghole, if you go anywhere I will find you and shoot your balls off. Stay here, apply pressure, and I'll make sure I take you in alive. Hell, help me take out these four bastitches and I won't even shoot you again."*
> 
> With that he stomps on the gas pedal and drives forward towards the four men using the front ornament to aim at them. *"CHOOO CHOOO!!!"* Lobo takes a 10 for his drive check, for a 19. If he misses them all he'll just keep driving into the warehouse. After all that's where he thinks the Boss is.




The Halloweeners open fire on the truck but the damn thing is just too well-armored (to their own chargin), and thus try to dodge. Two Halloweeners manage to do so just in time.

One of them is not so lucky. The poor guy just manages to get out a 'deer-in-the-headlamps' look and throw his arms in front of him before the truck hits him. There is a muted 'AIEEEEE!' and then a 'splat' noise and the truck keeps on going to the warehouse.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 21, 2010)

Caelin shakes off some of the weenie debris and then dodges the flying pieces of warehouse, curious as to what Seth had been up to.

In the aftermath he will look for more gang members to cut.
[sblock=OOC]Standard Action: If applicable: Melee Attack (1d20+11=21, 2d6+4=13)
Mini Stats: AC: 26 HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lobo smiles as he hears the CRUNCH under the tires and says *"Oh how I love the sound of money..."* an d then braces for impact as the truck drives through the warehouse. He wonders what happened to the fourth Halloweener as the warehouse in front of him splinters. Lobo hits the brakes and turns the truck to the left, sliding it to a stop. He looks at the pistol in his hand and then looks in the truck compartment to see if there is another weapon lying around. If there is he grabs it before hoping out. If not he just hops out and states *"Aight, whose a guy gotta kill 'round here ta get a face to face wit' da Boss?"* Lobo takes a quick glance at the other guys standing there and upon seeing the fallen Halloweeners he says *"Money, money, money...* then seeing the two others, not dressed as Halloweeners and armed and the remains of the Boss, he says *"Crap, y'all beat me to 'im fair and squares-like...never seen you'se guys on the circuit. Take it you're new, trying to make a name for yourselves in the huntin' biz'ness. No matter. I figure wit' da guys I took out outside we calls it square and split the bounty, whaddya think?"*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 21, 2010)

*"Bounty?" *asks Vicente, girthing his teeth. *"We ain't hunting any bounty. We are here, for the real deal. Go sell Halloweener's heads if you feel so inclined. Just don't mess with us and you'll be fine."*


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 22, 2010)

*"I think I might just to that Mr. Rhymes. For the meantime I still have a couple more to deal with outside. Word o' warning to yas though: you shoot me in da back and I'll gut ya."* with that Lobo turns around and walks out the hole he carved into the wall. He steps out and opens fire on the nearest Halloweener. Unfortunately he's so amped up that he crushes the 9mm in his massive hand. *[royalblue]"Oh Frag me...of all the rotten luck...*[/color] he says as he looks down at the useless piece of metal in his hand. 

1d20+8=9, 2d6=7


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Caelin looks at Vic with a cat-like ear twitching, and asks, *"Who was that?  Didn't know we could make money too while killing these guys. Better grab the pass-card before the big guy returns though."* 

He follows the newcomer back out the hole he made looking for more weenies to kill.

[sblock=OOC]Still have an action cued, waiting to see if I can use it.
Standard Action: If applicable: Melee Attack (1d20+11=21, 2d6+4=13)
Mini Stats: AC: 26 HP: 66 DR10/Silver

As an aside, I received my first two notifications for EnWorld for new posts on threads. Something changed?[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 22, 2010)

*"Yeah..."* says Vicente, almost spitting the word. He nears the boss and takes out the pass card from among his blue fur. *"Let's get the hell out of here."*


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Sep 24, 2010)

The only Halloweener that is stil alive inside the warehouse is the one that was inside th truck.

Both remaining Halloweeners are firing like crazy into the building, screaming loud, drawn-out and quite out-of-tune screeches. Lobo's gun misses big-time, and the gun is pretty useless now. Caelin is out of melee range (for now).

The Halloweeners' guns click dry, and the both of them fumble for additional ammo mags. One of them drops it and ducks to get it.


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 25, 2010)

Lobo chucks the broken pistol at the nearest Halloweener and says *"If'n ya give up now, I won't kill ya."* as the gun shatters when it hits near the Halloweener. 

Throw 9mm with -4 included. (1d20+4=10, 1d4+9=12)


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 25, 2010)

Caelin says, *"Never mind surrender, just going to kill them anyway."* 

Since he is clear of the debris from the warehouse gaining a new entrance, the werepanther charges one of the weenies reloading his gun and slices with his sword.

[sblock=OOC]Figure Caelin has cleared the rough terrain last round.
Full Round Action: Charge Melee Attack (1d20+13=23, 2d6+4=16) This has +2 Attack; -2AC; If not allowed then the roll probably still hits if he is inrange to attack with only a Move Action.
Mini Stats: AC: 26 (24 with Charge) HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Sep 28, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> Lobo chucks the broken pistol at the nearest Halloweener and says *"If'n ya give up now, I won't kill ya."* as the gun shatters when it hits near the Halloweener.
> 
> Throw 9mm with -4 included. (1d20+4=10, 1d4+9=12)




The flying gun grazes next to the Halloweener's head, and the guy drops his magazine again. He goes for another one on his pocket.

As for Caelin, his sword runs through the other Halloweener, and the man vomits blood all over Caelin's shoulder (a splurt that must have packed a whole gallon) as he then drops dead.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 28, 2010)

Caelin remarks, *"Crap! Now I got weenie goo all over me."* 

With a cat-like snarl, he whirls on the remaining foe and charges him too.

[sblock=OOC]Full Round Action: 1d20+13=15, 2d6+4=10 Well, at least it's not a 1. 
Mini Stats: AC: 26 (24 with Charge) HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 29, 2010)

Lobo stands there and looks at the sword wielder and says with a raised eyebrow *"There's just somethin' so wrong 'bout dat statement..."* he looks back at the guy he injured earlier to see if he stayed down as told.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Sep 30, 2010)

(OOC: Anybody seen Vicente?)

And the last blade hit goes right through the Halloweener's neck, killing the man but good.

The one that remains is still sitting inside the truck, and is shaking.... there is also a pretty peculiar smell coming from him, and there is a nice big wet spot on his trousers.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 30, 2010)

Vicente blows at the tip of his smoking tommy gun. *"That should do. Lets go now, there will be a LOT more of these guys to kill once we enter that secret laboratory." *he says, heading out.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 30, 2010)

Caelin cuts some cloth from the cleanest corpse to wipe off the gore, and asks Vicente, *"What do you want to do with piss pants here?"* 

The werepanther looks at the newcomer and says, *"You know how to make a grand entrance that's for sure.  Mind telling us what you are doing here, crashing our party?  Did Mimi send you?"*

[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 30, 2010)

*"Leave it to this guy."* Vicente shifts the habano from side to side. *"He sure knows what to do with him. Lets go."  *


----------



## Felix1459 (Oct 2, 2010)

Lobo grabs the weapon the now dead thug was attempting to reload and reloads it with ease. He turns towards the sword wielder and asks *"Wait a tick, dere's more of dese guys? Oh wait, huh, who's Mimi?"*


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 2, 2010)

Caelin looks warily at the newcomer and replies, *"**Mimi is just what I call the petite chick with the big blue eyes**.  But you really didn't answer my question."*

If the newcomer continues to neglect the weenie who still lives, Caelin will deliver the coup de grace on the pisser.

[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Felix1459 (Oct 2, 2010)

*"Nope. Don't know any Mimi...as fer what I'm doin' 'ere is simple. I'm collecting some bounties. Had a contract on the boss and all the rest of these guys are just bonus cheese. So if'n der's more of dem I'll give y'all a hand 'cause it just fattens my already ridiculous payday."* Lobo responds to Caelin. 

Lobo does not make a move towards the 'pisser' and if Caelin moves towards the 'pisser' Lobo will step in the way saying *"I promised this one he'd live as long as he did what I told 'im to. So far he's done it so I'm goin' to uphold my end of da bargain. A mans word is his bond and The Main Man never breaks a promise. However if you want to question him be my quest. He'll be more than cooperative. After all his nuts are at stake, right boyo?"*


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 3, 2010)

Caelin takes that step towards the weenie and pauses to listen to Lobo's statement of protection. He replies, *"**I see.  Well, we have no questions for him.  I suggest you take care of him, lest he overhear too much**."*

Thinking about the chain demon's disappearance in the middle of the battle, the werepanther turns to Vic and suggests, *"We appear to be a man down.  We might need the assistance for our next venture."*  He nods pointedly to the newcomer.

Turning back to Lobo he says, *"I am called Caelin NIghtwing.  These weeners were trouble and we are in the process of thinning their ranks.  If you are also collecting bounties, might I ask how much you are getting for these blighters?"*

[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Felix1459 (Oct 4, 2010)

*"Keep pressure on that and listen to this,,."* Lobo says to the Halloweener as he turns on the stereo in the truck and shuts the door. 

*"Nice to meet you. Name's Lobo. I get paid enough to share and if der be more o'these guys I'll be happy to lend a hand ot two."*


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 4, 2010)

Caelin nods in reply, *"Aye, there will be more and we can share.  **I am interested to see how much ridding the town of these scum will bring."*

The werepanther turns his feral grin at Vic to gauge his opinion.

[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 4, 2010)

Vicente shrugs.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 5, 2010)

With Vicente's silence, Caelin remarks, *"Cat got your tongue, eh?"

*He turns back to Lobo and asks, *"So where are we getting these bounties paid?  Might as well take care of that right now.  I assume you have your own transportation, yes?"*

The werepanther looks around at the corpses and assesses whether they are worth searching or not.  He'll poke a few with a paw and look.

[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Oct 5, 2010)

[sblock=For Lobo





This is the gun both of the Halloweeners that were not run over are packing. They both have 3 magazines each on their clothes, plus one on the gun.

Stats are:

Damage:2d6 (Caliber: 9mm).
Critical: 20.
Damage Type: Ballistic.
Range Increment: 30 ft.
Rate Of Fire: S, A.
Magazine: 27 Box.
Size: Medium.
Weight: 3 lb.
Purchase DC: 18.
Restriction: Res (+2).

As for the Halloweeners... if Lobo went to give all of them away now (the ones on the warehouse plus the Boss), it would be a +4 Wealth bonus to him (and whoever's it split up with).

So yeah... more Halloweeners would be good for the pockets.

Bounties can be collected at the nearest Police Station (20 minutes drive from the Warehouse). The dead don't need to have their bodies intact-only the heads are required to obtain the bounty.

The living have more value. The dead... make less hassle.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Check other Halloweeners





Caelin finds this gun in one of the Halloweeners. He has 3 magazines each on their clothes, plus one on the gun.

Stats are:

Damage:2d6 (Caliber: 9mm).
Critical: 20.
Damage Type: Ballistic.
Range Increment: 30 ft.
Rate Of Fire: S, A.
Magazine: 27 Box.
Size: Medium.
Weight: 3 lb.
Purchase DC: 18.
Restriction: Res (+2).

The other guns are: a .45-caliber pistol on the Boss (although it looks (and sounds) rather rusty and is sticky with chocolate), and .22-caliber revolvers ('Saturday Night Specials'-2 of them on each Halloweener but the Boss).

Also some pocket money (Wealth Bonus +1), miscellanous gizmos (a Swiss Army Knife, photos, cocktail napkins with phone numbers from girls, a photo with a little girl, a somewhat-used roll of Duct Tape, disposeable cell phones on all of them).

And, of course, the security key the Boss had.

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 5, 2010)

*"If there's nothing good to say, better not say anything pussycat."* replies Vicente


----------



## Felix1459 (Oct 6, 2010)

*"Actually I walked. My ride burned out. Dat's why I took dis job. To make some cheese to get a new ride."* Lobo says as he looks at the truck. *"Then again, dey won't be needin' dis anymore so I guess we can toss the bodies in the back abd take da twenty minute ride over to collect da bounty. Should be a couple grand easy. Maybe dey'll throw in some extra for da truck, or we can just keep it. Then if'n der be more o'dese guys we can go squeeze some more money out of dese cheddarheads. Or part ways. Either way is fine by me. Whad'ya say?"*


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 6, 2010)

Caelin agrees, *"Sounds good, big guy.  I'll start gathering heads.  We can use that truck for hunting some more of these weenies."

*He starts collecting the loot and heads, making two different piles (heads and loot) in the back of the truck. 

[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Oct 7, 2010)

So after a short period of time (and much dragging), there is a pile of corpses on the back of the truck and loot on everybody's hands (I mentioned it on my previous post).

The ride to the police station is done through streets that have been recently abandoned (which is somewhat of a good thing, that with the cadavers freely exhibited on the back). It is a sign of the times-that a lot of people in their quest for some place they can call 'safe', are abandoning what they have long gotten used to.

The Seattle Police station that the group arrives to... the thing looks like a tiny fortress. There is a lot of armor on the walls, on the windows, spotlights on the rooftop (and also gunbarrels that are not small in the slightest poking out of the side), and a few patrol cars and officers on the front that are mean-looking enough that you don't wanna know what they field for SWAT missions.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 8, 2010)

From the passenger side, Caelin looks over to Lobo driving in the truck, the pisser in between them, and says, *"Well, now what Bounty Hunter Lobo? You have a contact or somebody to meet?  I don't think they are going to be too happy with us waltzing in there armed as we are."

*The werepanther has since reverted to him humanoid form.

[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Felix1459 (Oct 9, 2010)

*"Well dey'll assume you have permits for those so no dey won't mind. We just go to da spot where dey have set aside for walkins and bounties and collect. It's simple really."* Lobo responds. 

After collecting the bounties Lobo inquires with the Police if they have anything in the impound lot that they're going to auction off and if they'll accept the truck as a trade in for it.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 9, 2010)

While waiting for the policeman to return, Caelin suggests, *"Actually, we might have need of this truck.  Being of a disposable nature, it is useful for opening doorways in walls that were not originally designed to have them.  We can always use Vic's limo for the return trip."

*[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Felix1459 (Oct 10, 2010)

*"While I can see how you'd think dat dis 'ere truck would be good fer ya. But see I'ma thinkin' long term here. After we clean out dese Halloweeners den when we go our separate ways den I'll be where I started, with no ride. And who's Vic anyway?"* Logan says as they wait.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 10, 2010)

Caelin shrugs and replies, *"No problem.  Just a suggestion.  Vic is the gangster that was sportin' the Tommy gun."

*Seeing as he just met the guy, Caelin is not about to suggest future business arrangements until after they have dealt with the Halloweeners.*

*[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Felix1459 (Oct 10, 2010)

*"Well I'll take your recommendation under advisement."* Lobo says to Caelin as they wait for the Police.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 11, 2010)

Vicente waits in his car outside, smoking a cigar, with his right arm hanging from the opened window.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Oct 12, 2010)

The 'Fugitive Retrieval Drop-off' (or so is named) is an office on the rear part of the building, that you had to enter by rolling around the building and to a rear parking lot.

The office is rather plain, with just a few benches for hunters (and hunted) to sit on and a big desk for the registering officer, with walls and ceiling in an ochre color and muzak playing from concealed speakers.

YouTube - Ben E King - Spanish Harlem

Said office is also full of cameras, sensors (apparent and not), and also police officers-for escaping from this office might be a fugitive's final chance.






All of them are armored and armed-even the clerk, who notices the sole surviving Halloweener, and without saying much, pulls out a hefty-looking PDA from a desk drawer and walks up to the ganger.

The PDA has multiple scanners, including eye, thumbprint, and apparently DNA. The thing trills after a short while and the officer nods.

"Okay, then... let's see the rest.", he says, getting out of the office and to the truck. Two officers take the Halloweener from Lobo's and Caelin's hands and drag him out of the room through a pretty well-concealed door. The Halloweener is, of course, screaming.

(((()))))

Out of the station, the police officer hops to the back of the truck and scans each of the dead gangers, the PDA beeping each time there is a positive match.

"Okay, then... this is a pretty hefty catch.", the cop says afterwards, pressing several buttons on the PDA and pulling out of the bottom what looks like a dark blue credit card with the police's badge printed holographically on the front. "Here's your reward. Credits, useable anywhere you can use a regular card."

(OOC: It is a +5 Wealth Bonus).

As for the truck, the policeman looks it over and says:

"Might wanna keep it. It's better than the other junkers that we have on impound right now. It's gotta have more horsepower than all of them put together."

There is something when he says that that is like a kid that got to play with the coolest toy on the yard, while he himself owns a pretty crappy one.

((((((()))))

A short time later, there is a sound of chains clanging against chains, the 'clack-clack-clack' of feet hitting pavement and ragged breathing.

Soon afterwards, the Chain Demon comes running, the Staff Weapon slung over his shoulder and visibly sweating from every pore not covered by clothes or chains.

Cain stops by the back of the truck and huffs and wheezes for several minutes before saying in a ragged voice:

"Why'd you leave me behind, huh?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 13, 2010)

Caelin shares a cat-like grin, fangs morphed into existence to accentuate the smile, *"Nice payday.  Let's go get some more.  I think Vic knows were we can find some."

*He motions for Lobo to pull up alongside the gangster's limo as the chain demon huffs into view, *"What the blazes are you doing running around.  Why didn't ride with Vic?  Ahhh, don't answer that, maybe I don't want to know what you were doing by yourself.  Just don't make yourself blind."

"So fellas, we got some decent cash for this bounty thing, shall we go get us some more?"*
* 
*[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 13, 2010)

*"Mentecato, we have a job to do, capiche? We outh to pay that scientist a visit in his well secured island remember? Now we have the passcard. I'm sure there will be swarms of these tiny toys in there for you to play with."* Vicente says from the Limo, unlocking the doors.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 13, 2010)

Caelin gives the gangster a look that says, _I know but I was being cagey about it._
*
*He motions for Vic to go ahead and drive, *"We'll follow you and Seth.  You wanna do it right away or wait for night time?  We can always go for a beer or two first."*
[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Felix1459 (Oct 14, 2010)

*"Either way I'm good now that I got some chedder. I guess I can help you guys take down some more of dese crimnals...for now."* Lobo says as he starts the truck. He turns to Caelin *"Who's dis guy wit' da chains?"*


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 14, 2010)

Caelin replies, *"I met him with Vicente there.  We came together to work on this Halloweener gang. He was laying down some covering fire back at the warehouse and must have gotten lost trying to find the roof top entrance that I used."

"You know, it occurs to me, maybe we should go back to that warehouse and take look around.  Those two weenies were trying to go somewhere inside during the fighting and we never did look around.  Let's go back there first.  Who knows maybe some more weenie scalps will show up for us to turn in for cash."


* [sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Felix1459 (Oct 15, 2010)

*"Well. That sounds like a good a plan as any to me. Let's go."* Lobo states and he turns the truck and starts heading back towards the warehouse.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Oct 16, 2010)

Seth gets close to the limousine, and then huffs out a:

_"Yeah, I... I got lost finding the damn entrance... saw the dead guys and took a look around the warehouse before running after you..."_

He coughes a couple of times and then adds: _"There was this hatch all the way on the back, leading to a tiny basement. Not much to find.... a lot of drugs... and a few guns."_

The Chain Demon then unslings something from his back, placing it within the cabin and on Vincente's lap. The Staff Weapon remains slung on his back.

[sblock] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What he set on Vincente's lap.





What stays on his back.[/sblock]

_"There's at least two more... and a few more guns with them."_, says Cain. _"Plenty of ammo, too."_


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 16, 2010)

Caelin whistles in approval, *"Sniper rifles, huh?  I like those and they might come in handy for our next plan to bag us some more weenies.  Let's get the rest and take a look at those drugs too while we are at it."

* [sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Oct 18, 2010)

OOC: Just bumping this. Awaiting the other character's reactions.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 18, 2010)

*"Nice" *Vicente says, and puts first and speeds off back to the warehouse.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Oct 19, 2010)

The limousine speeds off, and Cain has to cling to the car for dear life and then climb in through the window.

_"Okay... seems like you liked the guns."_, says the Chain Demon. _"Okay.... could you slow down, please?"_

He then goes on muttering: _"Of couse you want the sniper rifle. It's an anti-tank sniper rifle-whoah, pothole!-who wouldn't want that sniper rifle?"_

The Chain Demon's thought processes are... chaotic, so to speak.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 19, 2010)

Caelin looks to Lobo, *"Hit it big, let's go."

* [sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Felix1459 (Oct 19, 2010)

Lobo stomps on the gas, not to concerned about tailgaiting the Limo...after all, neither of these are his cars. *"So Caelin, just have to ask, what's up with your face? Always shifting and junk..."*


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 21, 2010)

Caelin straps in since Lobo may not care to trade a little paint or nudge a car out of his way.  Then he shifts his whole head and arms before replying with a cat-like grin, *"I am a cat, simple as that.  I has its advantages in my line of work, which borders on being a cat burglar. "

*He chuckles at his own play on words, perfectly capable of entertaining himself at times.  He begins to wash and clean his paws and face nonchalantly as they speed down the street, having thoughts about Mimi in her tight outfit.
 [sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Felix1459 (Oct 22, 2010)

*"Fair 'nuff. Just remember to spit out yer furballs outside..."* Lobo responds as the truck hits a bump in the road and gets airborne. Lobo seems to be distracted by the neon lights of a tattoo parlor or the busty blonde behind the counter as he lands with a skid and then continues to speed towards the warehouse.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Oct 22, 2010)

Finally, the group arrives back at the warehouse. The chain demon gets out of the limo and leads the way, passing the pools of blood on the floor that are starting to stink and to the back of the warehouse.

It is a small hatch, protected on all sides by boxes and filing furniture like make-shift sandbags, providing cover to anybody who gets out of the hatch, probably to fire.

Under the hatch, there is a very small hiding space. It is so small that Lobo would require to hunch over.

And inside, there are lots of bags of drug, all of them sealed and some of some pretty odd colors: there is the regular white, and also a few bags that are red, of a beige color, green, blue, and a few which are rainbow-colored.

There are also a lot of weapons: there are a few knives, a Katana, a few 9mm pistols, and as well, the big guns:

The biggest one of them is a belt-fed machine gun standing on a tripod right next to a wall:






, which has six boxes of ammunition for it,

as well as two missile launcher tubes, which read to come from the United Kingdom and still have their user's manuals and a fresh paint job:






There are also three 10-gauge shotguns (with a box of ammo (50 shells) for each), 






an AK-47s (with three ammo drums for it-the monster things seem to hold about 50 rounds), 






two pretty antique-looking M-16s (they have the model 'M-16A1' stamped on their sides), with four clips of ammo each,






and finally, a gun that Vincente is most familiar with: that would be a Browning Automatic Rifle, with 5 clips for it.






"I call shotgun.", says Cain.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 22, 2010)

*"The AK 47 and the browning rifle are mine."* states Vicente, who comes second.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 24, 2010)

Caelin looks around at all the weapons, most of which he cannot use. *"It occurs to me that we could use some of this stuff on our next target.  However, I do not have the training to use rocket launchers and machine guns, but i will take them anyway.   And unless that katana has some special properties, it is not as good as my high-frequency sword.  But let's take it all, loading what we can into Vic's limo and the rest in Lobo's truck."

"What about the drugs?  They are worth a lot, I am sure.  But I am not a drug dealer.  Perhaps I should call Mimi about them, maybe we can fence them through her."
*
 [sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Oct 25, 2010)

_"Well... you should test the Katana, then.", _says Cain._ "The thing ain't just going to say if it's special... well, I've seen swords that talk, but most don't."_

Cain picks one of the many bags of drugs lying around and hefts it on his hand, looking it over. _"Well, I ain't a specialist, but this thing looks pretty pure. Maybe we should call and see what they do with this."_

He pulls out the PDA, takes a few pictures of the drugs and then texts into the PDA.

It takes about a minute and then all of the Firewall agents get a message on the PDA.

It reads simply:

*RETRIEVE THE SPICES FOR DELIVERY. INCINERATE THE REST.
-FW.*


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 27, 2010)

Caelin looks at the drugs, *"So are any of theses the spices?  Or do we just burn the lot?  The smoke is liable to get half the city high unless we find a good place to take care of it properly."
*
He begins loading weapons and stuff into Vic's limo and the beat-up truck when everyone is ready.

_<<I had a question about the sniper rifles in the OOC thread, Marco>>_
 [sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 27, 2010)

*"I know which are the ones she want, the fluffy boss showed them to be before I filled him with lead."* says the gangster and searches through the bags for the correct one.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Oct 28, 2010)

Vincente is able to find the Spice bags easily, being piled near the roof of the stacking.

There is also something near the Spice bags that is of interest:

It's a gas line. A pretty large gas line-probably a main. Which, if it went off, would probably take out the warehouse-maybe half of the city block.

But then again, the whole damn barrio is abandoned.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 28, 2010)

Caelin grins, *"Well, if you wonder about something, what do you know? Karma provides, eh? Shall we rig the whole barrio to go boom and let the nearby neighborhoods enjoy the nice air."
*
 [sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Felix1459 (Oct 29, 2010)

*"Well, if'n y'all don't mind I'll help meself to the big Browning, one of them missle launchers, cuz no offense but can you even lift one? But anyway, I'll take one of dem M-16's, a shotty and eh, what the hell, I'll take one of dem 9 mills. And if you don't think you want dat Katana, I'll take dat too. All my weapons got incinerated a little bit ago so I need to re-supply. As far as blowing the building, sure let's do it. But as fer da drugs...I'll take dem off your hands. I'll could use dem as currency on da black market...hope y'all don't mind that."* Lobo says. 

After they've moved all the supplies Lobo reaches down and rips the pipe open so it'll be readt to 'splode...
(OOC: Wow, again this thread vanished completely from my subscription list, if it hadn't been for an OOC comment I still wouldn't know that the game itself had been updated, sorry).


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 29, 2010)

Caelin agrees, *"Yeah, keep and use what you like.  Same with the drugs, as far as I am concerned too.  Just as long as we split up the spoils properly later.  I am a greedy cat, no sense in doing this just to be poor afterward."
*
 [sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Oct 30, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> *"Well, if'n y'all don't mind I'll help meself to the big Browning, one of them missle launchers, cuz no offense but can you even lift one? But anyway, I'll take one of dem M-16's, a shotty and eh, what the hell, I'll take one of dem 9 mills. And if you don't think you want dat Katana, I'll take dat too. All my weapons got incinerated a little bit ago so I need to re-supply. As far as blowing the building, sure let's do it. But as fer da drugs...I'll take dem off your hands. I'll could use dem as currency on da black market...hope y'all don't mind that."* Lobo says.
> 
> After they've moved all the supplies Lobo reaches down and rips the pipe open so it'll be readt to 'splode...
> (OOC: Wow, again this thread vanished completely from my subscription list, if it hadn't been for an OOC comment I still wouldn't know that the game itself had been updated, sorry).




(OOC: It occasionally happens with this site. And the Browning Automatic Rifle was picked by Vincente, BTW (although the tripod-mounted belt-fed machine gun is also Browning-brand...)

As for Herobiskit, feel free to drop in and take control of Seth any time).

The weapons are loaded on both vehicles, as well as a few bags of the drugs (for Lobo, on his truck) and the Spices (for Firewall, on the limo).

As for Seth, he's gotten a pair of cans of fuel from Lobo's truck and is now splashing it through the warehouse's floor, as a make-shift fuse.

_"Well.... this would be a what, classic arson thing? Could someone please bust that gas pipe for me?"_, the Chain Demon says.


----------



## Felix1459 (Oct 30, 2010)

OOC: I meant the belt fed tripod one.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Oct 30, 2010)

OOC: All right, then, no harm done. Enjoy your new BFG.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Nov 1, 2010)

OOC: Just bumping this.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 2, 2010)

*OOC:*


I was waiting on the others to post, sorry.





Caelin finishes up the loading and says, *"Go ahead and light it off.  Then Vic can lead the way to the next place for us to collect so more bounties."
*
 [sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Felix1459 (Nov 2, 2010)

OOC: Same here and Lobo already ripped the gas line.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Nov 3, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I was waiting on the others to post, sorry.
> ...



*

One the group is far away enough, Seth unslings the Staff Weapon from his back and opens it up. He then fires away, and several of the blasts fly into the building, one hitting the ground where the gasoline is splashed on.

The building disappears into a humongous ball of fire.*


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 4, 2010)

*OOC:*


Is anyone else really playing?





Caelin comments to Vic, *"Let's drive to the Ferry, we need to go to that lab on Mercer Island.  We should probably scout the area ahead of time.  I want to find a good place to set up overwatch with this sniper rifle. "
*
 [sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Herobizkit (Nov 4, 2010)

Seth throws Caelin a huge thumbs up and says plainly, "*... 'Cause that's how I roll.*"

Seth eyeballs the Katana, picks it up from the stash, and slings it onto his back.  As an afterthought, he turns to Lobo and says, "*I think you'll fit in nicely.*"

Then, to Caelin, "*What, you don't want to take some 'us' time to celebrate our unequivocal victory?*"


----------



## Felix1459 (Nov 5, 2010)

Lobo looks over at Seth and then turns to Vicente and Caelin and says *"Well, looks like y'all are back up ta your original numbers so I've kept up my part o' da bargain. Now if'n ya want me to keep helpin' y'all then I suggest you get on da horn to your bosses an' get me on da payroll. Cuz da Main Man don't work for free."* he turns to Seth and gives him a big thumbs up along with a face wide grin and adds *"Cuz dat's how I roll."*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 5, 2010)

*"Lets go away before authorities show in"* says Vicente. *"And cut the crap" *he stares for a moment at the assorted group of freaks, before shutting the door of his limo.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Nov 5, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> Lobo looks over at Seth and then turns to Vicente and Caelin and says *"Well, looks like y'all are back up ta your original numbers so I've kept up my part o' da bargain. Now if'n ya want me to keep helpin' y'all then I suggest you get on da horn to your bosses an' get me on da payroll. Cuz da Main Man don't work for free."* he turns to Seth and gives him a big thumbs up along with a face wide grin and adds *"Cuz dat's how I roll."*




"Well... I suppose that our kind benefactors would be able to provide you with a paycheck... although I would recommend that you keep the drugs out of sight until they do.". says Seth.

"And we should get to the Ferry now. We have bad guys to slay." The 'thwack!' noise of the Staff Weapon closing for carrying punctuates this. "And a President to save."


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 6, 2010)

_<<So, are both ya all playing Seth now? >>_

Climbing into the truck with Lobo, Caelin suggests to the others,  *"So let's head over to Mercer Island on the Ferry and find us a pub or something and discuss the issue. "

*While they are heading out, he says to Lobo, *"Sure we can contact Mimi and see what she says.  But we were going to collect more weener bounties big guy.  That's what we be rolling to, which I thought you were down with.  So far, sticking with us has brought you some good fortune already."

*[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Nov 6, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> _<<So, are both ya all playing Seth now? >>_




(OOC: SOrry about that. Ain't gonna happen again. Good to see you, Hero).






The roll to the Mercer Island Ferry Station takes about an hour from the warehouse (this mostly because of taking backroads to avoid the authorities, and some of said roads being very bad).

The Ferry is not big enough for both vehicles to go in, but there's a parking lot available (which has a good daily rate... and is every bit as fortified as the police station. Several of the card inside also look like they could give the police's a good fight).

It is while they arrive that the PDAs beep, and anybody who checks them will see a message from 'Mimi': a phone number and a simple 'Please Contact Us'.


----------



## Herobizkit (Nov 7, 2010)

Seth pats himself down, searching for his beeping PDA.* "I hate that damn thing,"* he spits.  He finds it tucked into the one of the waistband pockets on his web-gear.  He flipped it open, read the message, then turned it around and held it up to within an inch of Lobo's face.

*"There ya go, Big Blue.  Mimi wants us to call.  Maybe she'll give you a phone interview."*


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 7, 2010)

At the Ferry, Caelin suggests,  *"Let's leave the limo safe for now.  We can let this beater get shot up instead and perhaps Lobo will find a trade-in for something better that the weeners might have."


*Checking his PDA message brings a smile to Caelin's face and he daydreams briefly about the luscious Mimi, he doesn't hesitate to call her back, *"Hey doll, it's me, **the barrier fighting the infected while protecting your cute behind. What's up?**"

*[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Felix1459 (Nov 7, 2010)

*"You're right der cat boy. Der seems to be money ta be made wit' dese Halloweeners."* Lobo shifts in the seat and gets down to leave room for the others to get in if they want. Then when Seth pulls his antics with the phone he just smiles as he imagines and then executes his "funny idea" as he opens his mouth and takes a bite out of the PDA.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Nov 9, 2010)

(OOC: I kinda didn't got that last one. Lobo just imagined taking the bite out of the PDA-or did he *really* take a bite out of the PDA? Still, rather funny.)

_"Yeah? All right, let me put you on speaker."_, says 'Mimi' and then there is a faint 'beep'. _"I would need you to report. What have you got so far? Aside from destroying that bunch of drugs.

Also, Seth sent me a picture of the one who joined up. We have read reports of you, Mr. Lobo. Alternate versions of you have made... quite a splash on the bounty hunting circles. Excessive damage, lots of people in the hospital.... and the list goes on. Alhough the rate of capture *is* pretty high."_, she says... and it is easy to see that she's trying to be polite, trying to reel Lobo in.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 9, 2010)

Caelin replies, *"Everything's good here and on schedule.  We are on our way to deal with some more of those Halloweeners and a laboratory.  **How's it going with you?**"

*_<<Yep, I think Lobo did take a bite out of the PDA.>>_[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Herobizkit (Nov 9, 2010)

Seth yanks his phone away from Lobo just in time to save it from his massive jaws.  "*No! No!  BAD dog!"* he says, thinking about bapping Lobo on his nose. *"I don't hate my phone THAT much.  Yet."*


----------



## Felix1459 (Nov 9, 2010)

Lobo cringes as his teeth crunch in air. When Seth hits him on the nose with the PDA, Lobo takes a few staggering steps back and falls down, seemingly unconscious (gotta keep the legend alive). After a minute he is riled from unconciousness when Mimi gets put on speakerphone.

*"Uh, yeah. I'm pretty effective. Collateral damage ain't just a Schwarzanegger movie y'know wat I'm saying? I figure if I get da guy, wat else matters?"* Lobo says towards the phone. 

OOC: though one might think that Lobo would in fact bite the PDA, I think it plays out funnier that way.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 10, 2010)

Caelin smirks, *"There, you see?  He wants to stomp out infections too.  He just likes to use a hammer instead of a scalpel, neh?**" *The werepanther is practically purring as he is imagining Mimi on the other end of the connection. 
[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Nov 12, 2010)

"Insofar, we have determined from other agents that the head of this terrorist cell is within Seattle. You might obtain information from the Doctor.", says 'Mimi'. "We are tying to scan the Doctor's cottage on the island, but it's hard to get something in the air to do so."

As to Lobo, Mimi simply says a monetary figure. It is a large figure. A pretty large figure.

"And that is just the payment for this mission-*if* you decide to help us in its completion.", says Mimi.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 13, 2010)

Caelin's eye light up, *"Really, that much, eh? I had forgotten to ask earlier.**" *He is imagining Mimi on the other end of the connection, and wonders what she is wearing now. 
[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Felix1459 (Nov 13, 2010)

*"Well little lady...seems like your speakin' my kind'o language. I'm in fer dis mission...and prolly a few more depending on the quickness of your payments. Fer now you have my word dat I'll see dis mission to da end...say there seems to be sumthin' wrong wit' dis guys purr box, er, whatever you might call it. Might want to see what you can do 'bout it sugerlips..."* with that he turns to the crew. *"Aight. Since it seems I'll be staying a while I'll let ya know up front that I respond to pretty much anything and I have a short fuse and a huge tenacity for wanton violence and destruction...just sayin'."*


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 14, 2010)

Caelin's asks, *"OKay, then?  Let's drop of Vic's limo and take the trunk across the Ferry and find us a pub.  We can discuss our assault on the lab there.  Mimi, before ya go, do happen to have a floor plan or maps of the facility we can look at?**" *
[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Herobizkit (Nov 14, 2010)

*"I do loves the cash money,"* Seth says, throwing his arms around like the rappers on the MTV, *"It helps get ya what'cha need, know what I'm sayin'?"*

*"But yes,"* Seth says more solemnly,* "Let's go to a public place full of seedy unmentionables, get drunk, and discuss our illegal activities.  It should make for a wild party."*


----------



## Felix1459 (Nov 15, 2010)

*"Is dat how you can 'fford all dat bling?"* Lobo asks, pointing to Seth's chains.


----------



## Herobizkit (Nov 15, 2010)

*"Nah,"* Seth shrugged, *"they came with the skin."*


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Nov 16, 2010)

"Okay... here's what we have.", says 'Mimi'.

The PDA shows this image: 






"The house is a colonial design, mostly brick and water-proofed wood. This building has its own marina, large enough for a racing boat, and is concealed from being seen from the street through large hedges and the treeline. From the main entry to the street there are approximately 100 feet. There has been many sub-contractor requests for the building and material requests... which looks like enough for a bunker or a pretty extensive panic room. There were also requests by security companies-which are mostly off the grid, so we don't know what changes were done to the inside, however we found the purchase of five of these."

The PDA shows the following schematic:






"Ares Macrotechnologies M-71 Sentry Gun. Firing 7.62 mm NATO rounds, using thermal sensors with pre-programmed patterns for IFF discrimination. Range of detection can be set from 3 to 300 meters. They're a self-contained unit, and once set supposedly need little maintenance other than reloading and the occasional battery change."

She also adds: "Thanks, then, Mr. Lobo. Welcome to Firewall. We will have your payment upon completion of the mission."


----------



## Felix1459 (Nov 17, 2010)

*"So wat you're sayin' 'ere missy is that we could be walking right into a deathtrap...sounds like my typical afternoon..."* Lobo says to the crew.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 18, 2010)

Caelin remembers, *"I think Vic has the passkey to get around the security.  That was the most important thing we got from that little fracas we had at the warehouse.**  We pulled off the blue fuzzy one. Not sure how it works, maybe Vic or Seth remembers what that weenie said.  If not, what about you Mimi?  Is that in the Intel briefing?"
*
[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Herobizkit (Nov 18, 2010)

Seth gives a non-committal shrug. *"We were hired for our beatin' people up skills.  I keep meaning to remind Mimi to send us a geek.  If she doesn't, I swear I'm gonna hire one myself..."*
*
"Hmm..."* Seth trails off as he snaps open his PDF, searching for listings of in-home PC repair technicians.


----------



## Felix1459 (Nov 20, 2010)

*"So I takes it dat means we need to be movin' real quick-like so dey don't start to suspect seein' as you'se guys took out the fuzzy blue guy. I mean I'm sure him goin' missin' will pop up on da radar sooner or later right? So I say here's the gameplan: we wing it."* Lobo says the motley crew.


----------



## Herobizkit (Nov 20, 2010)

*"Wing it..."* Seth laughs out loud, *"That's our team motto."*


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 21, 2010)

Caelin climbs into the truck and says, *"Well drive then.  Let's find a good place for me to set up this new sniper rifle I have and then we can do some covert observation while we get a feel for how to approach.**"
*
Now that the beer is going to be unavailable, he suddenly feels the need that he must have one.
[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Felix1459 (Nov 22, 2010)

*"Aight...just tell me how close you want to get."* Lobo says as he starts driving.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 22, 2010)

Caelin replies, *"Hmm, to keep things easiest, 180 feet or a few less. I hope we can find some concealment at that range.**"
*
[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Herobizkit (Nov 22, 2010)

*"Okay, guys, I found a few companies that might be of interest,"* Seth says, not looking up from his PDA, *"But I can't guarantee that they'll send someone hot."*


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Nov 23, 2010)

The PDA is showing a number of technical companies that are in the vicinity.

Geek Squad, Nerd Herd, Yellow Ribbon Technology Support, Inc., Stingray Industries Tech Repair, Capsule Corporation GEeKs, etc. The list goes on and on-and all of them have a 'don't ask, don't tell' policy advertised.

A couple of them are not cheap, though. But their reliability is pretty damn high. Yellow Ribbon and Stingray Industries even provide something called 'combat tech support'.

If anybody also checks the map for Mercer Island, there will be a couple of houses and playgrounds in the vicinity that look directly into the Doctor's grounds. Although only one of them is not under private surveillance and within the range Caelin mentioned-that is a public playground 200 feet up the road.

Driving into the ferry costs the group $20, which considering the money that they are carrying now, it's a pittance. There are -thankfully- no security scans of any kind to enter the ferry, so the weapons remain concealed.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Nov 26, 2010)

OOC: Bump~!


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 26, 2010)

*OOC:*


Sorry, Thanksgiving and family visiting from overseas has kept me behind schedule.  VV is also out-of-town yet, I think.  I am guessing the holiday has Hero and Felix busy too.


----------



## Felix1459 (Nov 29, 2010)

Lobo drives the truck off of the ferry when it docks and asks Seth *"So are we picking up the techie or are they going to meet us near the house?"* as he speeds towards their destination.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 29, 2010)

Caelin says nothing as it was Seth that mentioned about techies.









*OOC:*


Is Voda Vosa still playing?  I know he was out of town for awhile, but he failed to post much before he left.  In any case, I think we are waiting on Seth to post about the techies.  I think he has a plan or something to share.






[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Nov 29, 2010)

OOC: Let's wait one more day to see if he posts anything. If he doesn't, I'll NPC him.


----------



## Herobizkit (Nov 29, 2010)

_OOC: Actually, I was just adding in filler RP chat.  But hey..._

Seth snorts as he peruses the last few entries. * "Hey gang!  There's a couple of companies here that offer Combat Tech Support!  If we can get a hot geek in a skirt... aw, man!  I'm callin' right now..."*

As he starts to dial Yellow Ribbon (because girls and ribbons go hand in hand), Seth pauses briefly enough to ask,* "So, um, what do we actually want in the way of geekery?"*


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 30, 2010)

Caelin's smirks, *"Eh?  I thought you had an idea there long chainy.  What about using the techie to reproduce the IFF signature from the access card we got from Cookie Monster?**"

"We can always get them to come up with some thermal jamming devices too.  That way we don't have to wear funny thermal dampening suits if the IFF spoofing doesn't work." *
[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 30, 2010)

_OOC: Sory I didn't said it before gang, I'm bowing out of this one, too much load for me. I've to give priorities to the games I'm DMing, which are awfully delayed. It was fun, thank you._


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Dec 1, 2010)

OOC: All right, then I'll NPC him from here on now.

"What kind of geekery we want? We want one that is cheap and won't get killed quick, I suppose.", says Vincente. "What kind of a service name is 'combat tech support', anycase?"

The number Seth dials picks up after a short while, followed by waiting music:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NCZ4l8FCFc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NCZ4l8FCFc[/ame].

Thankfully, the music is cut when the operator picks up, saying:

_"Yellow Ribbon Tech Support, this is Anna, how can I help you?"_


----------



## Herobizkit (Dec 1, 2010)

*"Hello, Anna!"* Seth begins in a cheery voice. * "I got a lot of needs and little time to address them, so grab a pen, 'cuz I only have time to say this once."*

*"I'm lookin' for someone who can copy an access card, defeat thermal imaging, and isn't afraid of a little wetwork as I got a sniper rifle that needs a good set of hands."*

Seth pauses briefly, then adds,* "There's a bonus if you can send an Asian chick.  Preferably in a skirt."*


----------



## Felix1459 (Dec 1, 2010)

Lobo chuckles as he listens to Seth's request and pictures said request and adds *"Oh, and don't forget the Katana..."*


----------



## Herobizkit (Dec 1, 2010)

Seth gives Lobo a thumbs-up.  *"Yeah, and a Katana... or any kind of Martial Arts training.  We run a real subtle show."

*Seth covers the mouthpiece and laughs. * "Subtle as a kick in the ass, right guys?"
*


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 2, 2010)

Caelin's nods, *"Sounds good to me.  Maybe she will look like this.**" 
*
He punches up something on his PDA and shows a digital image to the others.
[sblock=Picture]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Felix1459 (Dec 2, 2010)

Lobo looks over at the PDA and shows why you shouldn't drive distracted as he allows the truck to drift off the road slightly while saying *"Woo eeee she's purdy."*


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Dec 3, 2010)

"You would be interested in our Combat Support package, then? We would have to appologize, but we do not issue skirts on our uniforms. However, everything else you have requested we can provide. Please state the address where we have to send our technician."

"We can't meet her right on the front lawn of the damn lab.", says Vincente. "So... what about this?"

He states the crossroads of Island Crest Way and 68th Street. "It's well away from the Doctor's sight, and close enough to give her a little briefing and see what she can do, before we split and invade. Tell her to look for... well... a big freakin' Czarnian on a truck."

Once everything is said, the operator says: "We shall have a Combat Technician on the address you provided in.... 45 minutes. The price will be...." she issues a price. It's about a +1 Wealth. "...do you accept this, sir?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 4, 2010)

Caelin shrugs, *"Sure, go for it.  We appear to be rolling in it today.  And we are bound to get more loot from this guys we are going to hit next.**  Too bad about the skirt though." 
*
[sblock=OOC]Marco, if you don't want to run 2 NPCs, you can always swap out this tech chick with Vicente, I highly doubt VV will return.  Or we can always let the gangsta buy the farm on our infiltration. [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Herobizkit (Dec 4, 2010)

To Caelin, Seth said plainly, *"We'll improvise."*

Seth turned his attention back to the phone. * "Sure thing, sweetheart.  Here's the address, and we can arrange payment any way you like."*


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Dec 6, 2010)

OOC: Vincente... well, he's a surprise. Might take him out, might not.



Herobizkit said:


> To Caelin, Seth said plainly, *"We'll improvise."*
> 
> Seth turned his attention back to the phone. * "Sure thing, sweetheart.  Here's the address, and we can arrange payment any way you like."*




"Understood. We'll have a technician at your requested location shortly.", says Anna. She hangs up the call.

"Guess we better get moving, then.", says Vincente.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 10, 2010)

Caelin agrees, *"Yeah, let's meet this saucy lass**.  Having a chick around will be good, if nothing else we have someone to flirt with, or sexually harass, in some cases, to relieve stress and boredom, eh?" 
*
[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Dec 11, 2010)

The group moves to the appointed crossroads, which is a market area. Compared to the streets back on where the Halloweeners' warehouse was, the well-painted, much-used, and much-traffic-filled area is a complete 180.

The group waits, and soon enough there is a woman walking towards them, whistling that 'Tie A Yellow Ribbon' tune that was on the phone.

She looks like this:






Only that the get-up is bumblebee yellow. She stops, looks at the group, looks at a clipboard she's carrying under her arm, and she walks up to them.

"Thank you for choosing Yellow Ribbon Tech Support!", she says in a pretty chipper voice: "I'm Luna, your Combat Tech Support for today!"


----------



## Herobizkit (Dec 11, 2010)

Seth's eyes widen as the Anime babe introduces herself. _Man_, he thought,_ if I had a johnson..._
*
"I LOVE your pink hair!"* Seth blurts out suddenly.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 13, 2010)

Caelin smiles and greets the girl, *"Hiya, Luna**.  What's with the clipboard?" 
*
After the normal chit-chat of greeting is completed, he will address the crew, *"Shall we put her to work?"*

[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Dec 13, 2010)

Luna looks at Seth, and pretty much doesn't bats an eye at the fact that it's a chain demon, saying a small thank you... Lobo makes her a little nervous, though.

"Oh, the clipboard?", she says. "Typical office documentation. The meeting address and who I had to look for. A few things you have to sign, like a non-disclosure agreement for whichever services we shall provide for you. Yellow Ribbon Tech Support, especially our Combat Support division, prides itself in taking client's confidentiality to heart."


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 14, 2010)

Caelin holds his hand out to take the clipboard, *"Okay, I can sign. Do you need one from everybody?**" *The werepanther scrawls a signature that is so illegible that a doctor would be proud.  Luna cannot tell if he wrote 'Lady Gaga' or 'Captain Kirk'.  If she requires signatures for everyone he will keep signing for the rest of the crew and hand the clipboard back.

He proceeds to explain what they want the tech girl to do and listens to see if their ideas are plausible or not.

_<<OOC: Explain based on previously posted ideas.  Feel free to amend or jump in those Herobizkit and Felix. >>_

[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Felix1459 (Dec 14, 2010)

Lobo, stunned by her appearance waits and fantasizes in his brain all the things he'd do if they had more time and a different set of circumstances for meeting and then lets a grin spread from one side of his face to the other. *"Yeah, what he said..."* is all he can thing of to respond.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Dec 16, 2010)

Luna makes everybody sign the papers, hears the proposed ideas and then nods, walking towards her vehicle (which is a hoverbike which resembles a Vespa in its design) and popping open the little cargo compartment, pulling out a thing that looks like a very complicated laptop and walking back to them.

"Can I see the card, then?", she asks.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 16, 2010)

Caelin gestures for Vicente to hand over the card. *"Alright gangsta, fork it over.  Let the lady do her thing.**" *

[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Herobizkit (Dec 18, 2010)

*"♪ All niiiiight loooooong ♫,"* could quietly be heard from Seth as the techie sets up her gear.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Dec 19, 2010)

Luna grabs the identity card and places it within a small scanner connected to the laptop, then starts to fiddle with the keyboard. There are a few beeps and she nods:

"This card's still good.", she says. "I think I can boost the range for it, and make sure we don't get shot... at least until the person manning the security decides to sound the alarm."

She pulls out a small black box which she attaches to the card. It beeps twice and a small green light appears. She works on the computer a little more and says:

"There! Perfect!"

As for Vincente, he says: "Well, then. Let's get moving."

He loads the BAR for effect. "I wanna test this baby."


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 20, 2010)

Caelin asks, *"You guys wanna just waltz right in like we own the joint?  Or should I find my sniper position?  Say, Luna?  Are you providing combat tech support, meaning you will fire a gun?  You can use this sniper rifle and I can infiltrate.**"
*
[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________










[/QUOTE]


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Dec 20, 2010)

"Well, depends on what you need me to do. I'm qualified with light weapons and I'm also a qualified Mecha pilot. Mobile Suits. I'm good with computers and electronics, but not much of a mechanic.", says Luna.

"All right.", says Vincente. "Plan is: We drop you off on your sniper position, you check about the bad guys, maybe take one or two out while there's still some surprise. We charge in, you make sure we don't get our heads blown off while we blow THEIR heads off... try to keep the Doctor alive for intel... and Luna, you hack their computers."


----------



## Herobizkit (Dec 20, 2010)

*"And after,"* Seth added with a grin, *"We'll celebrate with a sexy party."*

To accentuate the point, Seth pulls a can of beer from the back of the car and cracks it with gusto before downing it all in a few gulps.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Dec 24, 2010)

The group advances towards the sniper spot to leave Caelin.

The 'sniper spot' is an extremely tall tree on top of a small hill on a playground on the same street as the Doctor's house. It is not a sturdy place, but it has lots of concealment.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 25, 2010)

Caelin shifts into hybrid form and grabs his gear.  He climbs into position with the sniper rifle braced against the tree and makes himself comfortable in the overwatch position.

[sblock=OOC]Take 10's on Climb (+7), Hide (+14), and Move Silently (+14).[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Dec 26, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> Caelin shifts into hybrid form and grabs his gear.  He climbs into position with the sniper rifle braced against the tree and makes himself comfortable in the overwatch position.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Take 10's on Climb (+7), Hide (+14), and Move Silently (+14).[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________




Caelin manages to get to the top without any problems. What he sees through the scope is a regular cottage house on the Pudget Sound.

There is a man pacing the small pier on the back of the house. He's got baggy clothes, and is marching (sort of) back and forth.

The truck rolls to about 100 feet from the main entrance. Luna pulls a smalll antenna from a pocket and plugs it into the laptop. She passes it over the tag and then puts it in the air.

"Looks good so far.", she says.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Dec 30, 2010)

CAELIN: Roll Spot.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 30, 2010)

Caelin's Skill Check: Spot (1d20+9=23)


----------



## Herobizkit (Dec 30, 2010)

Seth mentally preps for the job ahead by playing Tetris on his Firewall-issued PDA.  He seems quietly confident that the others can handle the sniper spot prep.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Dec 31, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> Caelin's Skill Check: Spot (1d20+9=23)




Caelin notices the man has the barrel of a gun poking from under his overcoat. He also sees three silhouettes on the windows of the house-one on the top floor, two on the ground floor.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 1, 2011)

Caelin reports back to the others in the truck, "Alright we have one sentry, armed with a longarm judging by the length of the barrel.  We can possibly interior sentries, two on the ground floor and one on the second.  I cannot tell much more than that."

"Once I fire, the alarm will be sounded so I will need to wait until you are in position to take advantage." 

[sblock=OOC]We haven't heard from Lobo in awhile, maybe Felix is really busy with the holidays.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jan 2, 2011)

Vincente rolls the truck close to the entrance, and Luna works a little more on the laptop.

"All right, boosted the signal as much as I could. It's gonna give us a few seconds to storm the castle."

"All right.", Vincente says, readying the B.A.R. "I'm ready."


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 2, 2011)

Lobo checks to see that the belt is fed properly into the BFG and as he takes the safety off he asks the group *"Does this gun make my *ss look big?"*


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jan 5, 2011)

"Not really. It looks more like you're compensating for something.... although they might not care once you start firing away and they're too bosy dying...", says Vincente, and then notices he's rambling. "Sorry. It happens sometimes."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Either Seth or Lobo is going to have to take charge of the operation somewhat.  Caelin is not that kind of guy and he is already in position doing his thing waiting.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 6, 2011)

*"Really? I thought it was pretty proportionate. Eh, well."* Lobo continues to drive towards the front gate with no sign of slowing.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jan 6, 2011)

_OOC: Seth has Knowledge (Tactics)... but his player doesn't.  I'd say stealth would be the winning plan, but I don't think that Lobo understands that, so... kick door, spray and pray, and deal with whoever as it happens. _

Seth looks up from his game long enough to notice that Lobo is driving full-tilt toward the compound. * "Hey, Big Blue, can we at least wait until Fangs takes out the sentry before we storm the gates?"*

Seth pauses for a brief moment, slaps his forehead, then clicks on his communicator.  *"Go ahead and pop the sentry, Fangs."*


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 7, 2011)

Caelin keys the mic, "Copy that."

He lines up the shot and pulls the trigger, but the gun jams.  He looks at the side of the heavy thing and slams it with his fist to see if that will help.

*CRACK!*  Yep, cleared the jam alright, he looks to see where that first round went.  He notices the left tail light and a sizable chunk of the housing around it on the truck his companions are driving is suddenly missing. 

He keys the mic, "Oops, sorry about that.  Let me try one more time."

Caelin works the action to load another round and sights up again on the sentry.

_<<*Standard Action:* __Sniper Shot (1d20+11=12, 2d12=17)  Oops >>_[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jan 8, 2011)

The sentry hears the booming shot of the Barrett rifle and starts looking around with a pair of binoculars in the general direction of Caelin.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 8, 2011)

marcoasalazarm said:


> The bullet hits the sentry on the pier dead center and a large cloud of blood appears behind him, and he plops to the water like a lifeless puppet.











*OOC:*


Eh? What bullet?  I rolled a natural 1 and missed, adding in my own colorful description.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jan 8, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Eh? What bullet?  I rolled a natural 1 and missed, adding in my own colorful description.




(OOC: OK. My bad. Sorry. Corrected).


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jan 11, 2011)

(OOC: Bump!)


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jan 11, 2011)

The truck goes through the front gates, the crash ear-shattering.

No gunfire towards the truck. Yet.

(Roll Initiative for later on, people. You'll hit the ground running).


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 12, 2011)

*"Woo eeeeee"* Lobo yells *"Now dat's how ya make an entrance!!!! 'most time ta get dis pardy started. Hope y'all brought your pardy favors."*

(OOC: Have to wait till I'm back home to post initiative. If combat starts before that feel free to roll it for Lobo and just let me know where he stands in the order.)


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 13, 2011)

With subtlety out the window, Caelin keys the mic, "Going to try again, then I will follow you in if there are no other sentries."

He puts the cross-hairs on the victim, exhales to ensure success this time, and squeezes slowly...*CRACK!*  Through the scope, Caelin sees the poge's head disappear in a spray of red mist and the headless corpse falls to the ground.

He keys the mic, "Target's down, looking for more."

Caelin works the action to load another round and sights up again on the house.

_<<*Standard Action:* _Sniper Shot (1d20+11=31, 2d12=15); _Critical Hit Confirmed:_ Sniper Shot (1d20+11=22, 2d12=22)_ = 37 damage total. Assumed target dead.>>_[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Herobizkit (Jan 14, 2011)

*"I got the fireworks right here!"* Seth yells, holding his Goa'uld Staff at the ready.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 15, 2011)

OOC: just need to know what's on the other side of the gate so that I know where Lobo would steer.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jan 16, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> With subtlety out the window, Caelin keys the mic, "Going to try again, then I will follow you in if there are no other sentries."
> 
> He puts the cross-hairs on the victim, exhales to ensure success this time, and squeezes slowly...*CRACK!*  Through the scope, Caelin sees the poge's head disappear in a spray of red mist and the headless corpse falls to the ground.
> 
> ...




Boom. Headshot. The guard on the pier gets beheaded with the .50 BMG round and plops onto the bay.

Caelin notices the second floor's window opening up and a gun barrel poking out before the person inside opens fire.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jan 16, 2011)

Felix1459 said:


> OOC: just need to know what's on the other side of the gate so that I know where Lobo would steer.




What is on the other side of the gate is a pretty open field with several thick hedges surrounding the house. There's also a few scattered trees through the front lawn.

If someone starts shooting from the house, cover would be sparse up until you're next to the building.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 16, 2011)

Lobo continues to charge forward in the truck toward the nearest wall. He turns the truck and slides it to a stop hopping out and moving towards the nearest window. He dives forward, through the window.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 16, 2011)

Caelin keys the mic calmly and professionsally, "I see someone poking their nose out a window. Firing."

He puts the cross-hairs on the next chump that's too curious, exhales to get a better result, and squeezes slowly again...*CRACK!* 

Caelin works the action to load another round and sights up again on the house.

_<<*Standard Action:* _Sniper Shot (1d20+11=30, 2d12=17)_>>_[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jan 19, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> *"I got the fireworks right here!"* Seth yells, holding his Goa'uld Staff at the ready.






Felix1459 said:


> Lobo continues to charge forward in the truck toward the nearest wall. He turns the truck and slides it to a stop hopping out and moving towards the nearest window. He dives forward, through the window.






perrinmiller said:


> Caelin keys the mic calmly and professionsally, "I see someone poking their nose out a window. Firing."
> 
> He puts the cross-hairs on the next chump that's too curious, exhales to get a better result, and squeezes slowly again...*CRACK!*
> 
> ...




Boom. Headshot. The .50 round goes through the window at head-height and the gun stops shooting, clattering out the window and on to the front lawn.

When Caelin looks through the scope again, he notices that whoever was on the ground-floor windows got smart and got away from them.

Initiative so far:

-Lobo.
-Caelin.
-Vincente.
-Mooks.
-Luna.

As for Lobo, he bursts through the window into a well-fit living room. There is a chimney, coffee table, couch and chairs, all of which are fat.

He hears a yell:

"Doc, bunker, NOW!"

And a hand pops out from around the chimney, peppering the air around Lobo with bullets... some even whizzing close.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 22, 2011)

Caelin says to the others, "Their heads are down, I am coming in."

He climbs out of the tree and hustles after the truck.

_<<Multiple Move Actions to catch up. Roll Climb +7 or Tumble +8 for me if needed.>>_
[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 24, 2011)

Lobo closes the distance as the bullets whiz by moving towards the hand behind the chimney. He pauses, waiting for a break in the shots and then turns the corner machine gun at the ready and says *"Hello boys. Smile for the flash."* 

OOC: Going to wait till I know what Lobo sees around the other side of the chimney before posting his next action.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jan 24, 2011)

_OOC: I don't appear to be in the initiative order. _


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jan 25, 2011)

Okay.

Initiative so far:

-Lobo.
-Caelin.
-Seth.
-Vincente.
-Mooks.
-Luna.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jan 25, 2011)

Felix1459 said:


> Lobo closes the distance as the bullets whiz by moving towards the hand behind the chimney. He pauses, waiting for a break in the shots and then turns the corner machine gun at the ready and says *"Hello boys. Smile for the flash."*
> 
> OOC: Going to wait till I know what Lobo sees around the other side of the chimney before posting his next action.




What does Lobo sees is one man, decked in a thick flak vest over regular clothes, rushing to load the machine gun. The guy's spooked-figures that if Lobo's gonna blast him, he could try taking him with him... or something similar.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jan 25, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> *"I got the fireworks right here!"* Seth yells, holding his Goa'uld Staff at the ready.




Roll Listen.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jan 27, 2011)

OOC: Bump!


----------



## Herobizkit (Jan 27, 2011)

Seth listens intently...


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 28, 2011)

*"Drop it cheesball 'fore I turns you into Swiss...this gig ain't worth dyin' o'er is it?"* Lobo says as he levels the machine gun at the man. He let's a smile creep over his face and gives the man the opportunity to drop the gun.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jan 31, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> Seth listens intently...




Seth hears odd sounds beneath him. Metal scraping on metal. Clunking sounds. Sounds like someone working to open a hatch.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jan 31, 2011)

Felix1459 said:


> *"Drop it cheesball 'fore I turns you into Swiss...this gig ain't worth dyin' o'er is it?"* Lobo says as he levels the machine gun at the man. He let's a smile creep over his face and gives the man the opportunity to drop the gun.




The man drops the gun.


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 1, 2011)

*"Best decision you've made all day. Now. Which way did dey go?"* Lobo asks pointing with his gun. After the thug answers he heads that direction and says *"I'll leave ya 'lone now. But if ya try'n stop us or get'n da way...I'll slice you open'n play jump rope wit' your intestines while ya watch, comprende?"*


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 2, 2011)

Caelin is still running to catch up.

_<<Multiple Move Actions to catch up. Let me know when I arrive, please.>>_
[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Herobizkit (Feb 3, 2011)

Seth attempts to locate the hatch.  If successful, Seth will maneuver himself into prime head-shot position.

_[Edit: That's pretty dern successful, I'll tell ya what!]_


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Feb 6, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> Caelin is still running to catch up.
> 
> _<<Multiple Move Actions to catch up. Let me know when I arrive, please.>>_
> [sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________




Caelin manages to arrive to the point where the truck has stopped.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Feb 6, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> Seth attempts to locate the hatch.  If successful, Seth will maneuver himself into prime head-shot position.
> 
> _[Edit: That's pretty dern successful, I'll tell ya what!]_




Seth looks beneath him, noticing a very well-concealed hatch. The thing is definitely made for ambushes.

There is a well-concealed handle on it.... that is now twisting oh-so-slowly.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Feb 6, 2011)

Felix1459 said:


> *"Best decision you've made all day. Now. Which way did dey go?"* Lobo asks pointing with his gun. After the thug answers he heads that direction and says *"I'll leave ya 'lone now. But if ya try'n stop us or get'n da way...I'll slice you open'n play jump rope wit' your intestines while ya watch, comprende?"*




The man points at a bookshelf nearby. The thing just screams 'secret passage'.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 6, 2011)

Caelin puts the sniper rifle in the back of the truck and follows on inside drawing his sword while moving.  He keys the mic, "I am coming in after you guys, don't shoot me."

_<<2 Move Actions>>_
[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 6, 2011)

OOC: Which way did the guy point? So I know which way The Main Man's heading.


----------



## Herobizkit (Feb 7, 2011)

Seth lip-mikes *"Someone's tryin' to crash our party!"* to the team, and points down for emphasis.

_[OOC: Craft (Structural); Would I be able to use my Staff weapon to jury-weld the door shut?  If yes, then I will proceed to do so, and I'll update my text wit any relevant dice rolls.]

[OOC: 17 + 8 (skill) + 8 (racial; item is metal)]
_


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Feb 7, 2011)

Felix1459 said:


> OOC: Which way did the guy point? So I know which way The Main Man's heading.




The man points at a bookshelf to Lobo's left, which would be a little deeper into the house.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Feb 7, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> Seth lip-mikes *"Someone's tryin' to crash our party!"* to the team, and points down for emphasis.
> 
> _[OOC: Craft (Structural); Would I be able to use my Staff weapon to jury-weld the door shut?  If yes, then I will proceed to do so, and I'll update my text wit any relevant dice rolls.]
> 
> ...




OOC: Yeah, you would be able to fire the Staff weapon for that. It's gonna have to be at low power, though, or else you'll blast through.

Unless you post otherwise, I'll assume that the Craft roll was for such a purpose.

IC: Seth sees the hinges and locking mechanism within the hatch and applies three shots of the Staff Weapon at them, welding it shut. The person on the other side hollers a couple of times (something that intelligible) and tries to push the hatch open to no avail.

Vincente walks up to Seth, his BAR pointing downwards at the hatch.

_"Nice weld-job."_, he says.

As for Caelin, he manages to go into the house through the broken window, coming up behind Lobo.

Luna follows him.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 8, 2011)

Caelin looks around and taps Lobo from behind, "Hey big guy, what we go going on in here?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 8, 2011)

OOC: My bad. Somehow I missed post #333 (slaps forehead).

*"Heh."* Lobo says as he stares at the bookshelf. He scans the titles of the books to see which one is out of place or good enough of a pun to lead to a secret passage way as he waits for the group to catch up. When he thinks he's figured it out he says *"I think this is the one..."* and if he's wrong he'll just muscle the door open.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Feb 11, 2011)

The bookshelf is full of dust except for a copy of the Bible. The Bible itself has a small remote control concealed in a hollow by the 'Exodus' chapter.

The bookshelf opens up into a concealed staircase, made of steel and stone. It is well-lit with concealed lights.


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 13, 2011)

*"Well. Whad're we waitin' fer a written invitation? Let's go."* Lobo says as he starts his way down the stairs. Machine-gun at the ready.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Caelin had asked a question, but Lobo never answered, {shrugs}






Caelin has his sword draw and has better than normal vision, "You want, I can go first and do some scouting?"

_<<Hide/Move Silently +14; Spot/Listen +9>>_
[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 13, 2011)

[OOC: Lobo's response to Caelin's question was opening the secret passage while saying that he thought this was the one.]

Lobo proceeds down the stairs first telling Caelin *"Look. Dey already know we're here an'I don't think you wanna go an' get between ma gun an' my targets. After all. I take you fer a smart man, er, panther...whatever."*


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 14, 2011)

Caelin nods and then quietly asks, "Okay by me, big guy. I'm right behind you.  What's supposed to be down there?"

He follows along behind Lobo down the stairs.
 
_<<Hide/Move Silently +14; Spot/Listen +9>>_
[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Herobizkit (Feb 15, 2011)

Seth nods at Vicente's compliment, then gets back on the lip mic.  *"You guys had better not hog all the killin' to yourselves."*


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 18, 2011)

*"Well den ya might wanna step on it an' catch up der chains 'cause if dey pop up we'se gonna knock'em down.* Lobo responds over the comm as they make their way down.


----------



## Herobizkit (Feb 19, 2011)

_Seth will run to catch up to the others._


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Feb 20, 2011)

Okay, so now all of you are at the entrance or just inside the staircase. Lobo goes first, followed by Caelin, Luna and Vincente, and Seth on the back.

The staircase makes no sound (no creaks or other metallic noises) as you go down. There's some dripping in the distance, a small roar of passing air too, but aside from that it's quiet.

Too damn quiet.

(Roll Listen).


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 21, 2011)

Lobo raises his fist behind him as a signal to stop, slamming it into the wall if Caelin is quick enough to duck. *"Hold up. Something's wrong. Something's amiss."* He shakes his hand off (either blood or debris from the wall) and grabs a grenade...then chuckles and puts it away.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 21, 2011)

Caelin ducks and says with a quiet hiss, "Hey!? Watch it. You gonna be too loud if your not careful."


_<<_Listen (1d20+9=17)_>>_
[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Feb 24, 2011)

The stairs bifurcate into a T-junction.

Caelin and Lobo can hear faint scuffling sounds coming from the corridor to their right.


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 24, 2011)

Lobo points to the right and starts heading that way.


----------



## Herobizkit (Feb 24, 2011)

Seth lets one of his chains slide slowly out of his sleeve and follows Lobo.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 25, 2011)

Caelin nods and doesn't say anything preferring the stealth approach.  He has his sword out and is ready to put it to good use.

He follows along behind the big Lobo.

[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 26  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 26, 2011)

Lobo makes a fist as he slows and he then begins to sneak all stealthily as he proceeds. 

OOC: Take 10 on Move Silently for a 19.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


Caelin's taking 10 on Hide and Move Silently as well, for 24 on each.


----------



## Felix1459 (Feb 26, 2011)

OOC: Oops. Let's make that taking a 10 on move silently and hide for 19 in each.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Mar 4, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Caelin's taking 10 on Hide and Move Silently as well, for 24 on each.






Felix1459 said:


> OOC: Oops. Let's make that taking a 10 on move silently and hide for 19 in each.




Lobo and Caelin manage to sneak to the corner and take a peek, noticing a pair of soldiers on the corridor, both packing what look like multi-barreled assault rifles.


----------



## Felix1459 (Mar 5, 2011)

Lobo smiles to himself and pulls the pin from the frag grenade and after cooking it he gingerly tosses it between the two gaurds after stepping around the corner.


----------



## Felix1459 (Mar 5, 2011)

*"Special delivery."* Lobo says as he tosses the grenade.

OOC: Didn't want to edit my last post to insert the quip. Didn't know if it would re-roll the results I already had.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 5, 2011)

Caelin waits for the blast of the grenade and then charges forward in the smoke and confusion to slice with his sword using both hands in a charging over hand slice trying to trim a limb off one of the riflemen.

_<< Charge and melee attack: High Freq Sword (1d20+13=29, 2d6+6=14)>>_
[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 24 (-2 charge)  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Felix1459 (Mar 6, 2011)

As Caelin springs into action Lobo steps forward and pulls the BFG up so that his sights line up with the one that Caelin isn't attacking. He grins as he feels the slow trigger pull erupt into a frenzy of automatic fire. *"Woo hoo..."* he says as the bullets fly.


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 9, 2011)

Seth charges alongside Caelin, opting to take the second guard out with his chains.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Frakkin earthquake hit Japan! I was in a Skyscraper at the time and  it was NOT fun.  Internet is spotty and you can imagine we schedule is  going to FUBAR'd.  It is after 11pm on a Friday night and I am stuck at  my office because the commuter trains are all stopped until tomorrow at  least. Excuse me if I am slow to respond.


----------



## Felix1459 (Mar 11, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Frakkin earthquake hit Japan! I was in a Skyscraper at the time and it was NOT fun. Internet is spotty and you can imagine we schedule is going to FUBAR'd. It is after 11pm on a Friday night and I am stuck at my office because the commuter trains are all stopped until tomorrow at least. Excuse me if I am slow to respond.




OOC: Take your time. It's a natural disaster. Stay safe.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Mar 12, 2011)

OOC:: Yeah. Be well, dude. It´s good to know nothing bad happened to you, BTW.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Mar 15, 2011)

Result-attack rolls: the bad guys didn't had an effing chance. They become shredded meat. Or a shishkabob, stuck to both Caelin's sword and the chains, tenderized by the grenade.


----------



## Felix1459 (Mar 20, 2011)

Lobo looks back at the team and says *"Well. What are we waiting for?"* as he charges ahead down the corridor.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


I had to leave Tokyo, too much danger.
See this post.






Caelin looks around to see what these guys were doing before they were killed, commenting, "This was too easy."

Continuing deeper, he is still trying for stealth.

_<<Take 10 with Hide & Move Silently at 24.>>_[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 24 (-2 charge)  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Lobo goes down the corridor like the bastich he is (and with that gun he's wielding, it's hard to refute that he is), while Caelin goe behind, sticking to the shadows that the explosion has created (the grenades have torn the living hell out of the lights in the corridor, making everything much darker).

Vincente steps over the torn-apart bodies, visibly nauseated and muttering: 'Why did I chose to wear my *good* shoes today...'

Luna brings out a pair of goggles from somewhere and then puts them on.


----------



## Felix1459 (Mar 25, 2011)

Already forgetting their purpose for being there Lobo waltzes forward, doing a sweeping search for baddies from left to right. In a low voice that's almost a growl he let's out a sound that goes *"Come out come out wherever you are."*

*edit: if possible, Lobo will check to see if the fallen guards weapons are in tact. If so he'll grab one and sling it over his shoulder, being sure to grab some ammo in the process.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


Looks like you NPC'd everyone, but I don't see a GM update to react to.   Right now I have very little situational awareness of what are characters are looking at (except corpse debris).






Caelin keeps his eyes pealed and says, "We need to find some doctor here that is making the drugs.  Best not kill him first, too hard to interrogate afterward."

[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 24 (-2 charge)  HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Mar 26, 2011)

The corridor keeps on going for at least another hundred feet straight, and there's nothing to see (other than the damage from the explosion). You can hear a faint music coming from deeper within the corridor:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyZeGOsR9IA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyZeGOsR9IA[/ame]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 27, 2011)

Caelin, still in hyrid form with his sword in hand, moves quickly down the corridor, abandoning stealth as the music will cover their approach, "Let's find that doctor."

[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 24   HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Mar 29, 2011)

The corridor is silent, except for the music which is increasing in volume as the group comes closer to the end.

There is a bend to the left and then the corridor stops on a submarine-style hatch, which is half-open. The music comes from within, and there is someone occasionally shouting over the music orders like 'get that gun over here, dammit! Cover that side! I heard a damn explosion-they're coming!'


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 29, 2011)

After hearing something about preparations for their arrival, Caelin hustles telling the others, "We should hurry, catching them before they are ready."

The werepanther tumbles through the hatch to try and surprise those on the other side.

[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 24   HP: 66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Apr 4, 2011)

On the other end of the hatch, there is a darkened room. The music comes from within this location, and Caelin's nose gets clogged up with the smell of rotten human, chemicals and whatnot that is in the air.

Several people shoot at Caelin in the dark, most of the shots just going over him, but one hitting him in the left leg (2 Hit Points).


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 4, 2011)

Caelin scoffs at the scratch, "You jerks cannot hit the broad side of a barn, can you?"

The werepanther start closing in on his next victim, ready to show them how sharp his blade is.









*OOC:*


With low-light vision, is he in the dark?  If he can see without problems, he will charge the nearest of the opponents.  I am assuming the ones shooting are not the doctor.





[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 24   HP: 64/66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 4, 2011)

OOC: I believe I am done with this adventure... I feel so disconnected now that I have no desire to continue.  Apologies, all, and thanks for letting me play a kyton.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 4, 2011)

And... There it goes.  Time to call it a day, mates.

Thanks for the game Marco.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Apr 4, 2011)

OOC: So... who's still in the game, then?


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 8, 2011)

OOC: Looks like it's just me. 

Lobo steps through the hatch, looking around the room and wondering how the were panther wiggled his way around and in front of him. He brings the giant weapon up on the nearest hostile target. The grin on his face widens as he smells the death hanging in the air and he fires at the nearest target, hoping to add to the death count. 

[OOC: I don't believe I ever got the stats for the big gun. Would you mind posting them so I can roll damage?]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Normally I would not drop a game that takes as little of my time as this, but we have now lost the two original members and posting has been slow. Player interaction is kinda tough with only two players as well.  I waited to answer to see what Felix would say, but I can stick around if he wants to continue.


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 9, 2011)

[OOC: yeah. I'd like to continue. I think they make a swell team. Plus I'm sure we can always add later. [/ooc]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Okay then.  Your turn, Marco.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


okay, if perrin is still in, I'm still in.  F it.  Seth also has Darkvision to 60 feet.





Seth reins in his chains and brings his Staff weapon.  In a gruff, stereotypical Sarge voice, he deadpans, "Looks like a barbeque, men!  Time to light it up and start cookin' some meat!"

Seth pops off a blast at one of the gun-toting cows.  Seeing his blast connect, he adds, "Mooooo!"









*OOC:*


It's awesome to come back with a critical for almost 50 damage.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Heh, heh.  You are too funny Hero. 







Caelin charges and pounces to close the last distance in a flurry of ginsu sword and gnashing teeth.


[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* Charge & Pounce; High-freq Sword (1d20+13=23, 2d6+4=11) & Bite (1d20+14=33,  1d6+4=10) = 21 dmg total
*Move Action:* part of Charge[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 24 (22 for Charging)   HP: 64/66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Apr 10, 2011)

OOC: Sorry if it's pretty damn slow. RL's dragging me down-so the delays are, in one way or another, no-one else's fault but mine.

Stats for the machine gun are: 2d8, Ballistic, 20 Crit, Linked, Range: 80 ft, ROF: A, Large, 24 lb weight.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Apr 10, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> Caelin scoffs at the scratch, "You jerks cannot hit the broad side of a barn, can you?"
> 
> The werepanther start closing in on his next victim, ready to show them how sharp his blade is.
> 
> ...




The room is dim (enough light for Darkvision and Low-Light to work), and cluttered, with waist-height metal boxes doing a makeshift barricade. There are five people within the room (and if the doctor is there, it's under cover), all of them armed with pistols and two shotguns.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> okay, if perrin is still in, I'm still in.  F it.  Seth also has Darkvision to 60 feet.
> ...




The blast vaporizes the man's upper torso, and he falls back behind the boxes, the gun firing wildly into the air and chewing up holes into the ceiling.

One of the men fires, the pistol round hitting Seth in the torso (5 Hit Points), all the while screaming: "YOU KILLED KENNY, YOU (BEEEP!)"


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Apr 10, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Heh, heh.  You are too funny Hero.
> ...




Caelin's attack hits one of the barricaded guards, the blade cutting clean through his throat. The man manages to gurgle out his surprise... right before Caelin's jaws wrap around the same spot.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


So, who's next?  Lobo?


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Apr 12, 2011)

OOC: YEah, he would be next.


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 12, 2011)

[OOC: I was waiting for the results of my first shot. Which was posted between Caelin and Seth's actions. But alas that gave me extra time to actually make the roll for the first shot.] 

Lobo allows a laugh to escape as he turns his gun on a new target and fires on him as well. *"Do you surrender?"* he asks amid the gunfire. 

Attack and possible damage. (1d20+9=27, 2d8=6, 1d20+9=15, 2d8=8)


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Tomorrow finds me out of town (yeah, out of   town from being away from  home already), driving 18 hours to attend my   brother's wedding.  I  will be a tad scarce during the weekend until   returning on Tuesday.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Apr 16, 2011)

Felix1459 said:


> [OOC: I was waiting for the results of my first shot. Which was posted between Caelin and Seth's actions. But alas that gave me extra time to actually make the roll for the first shot.]
> 
> Lobo allows a laugh to escape as he turns his gun on a new target and fires on him as well. *"Do you surrender?"* he asks amid the gunfire.
> 
> Attack and possible damage. (1d20+9=27, 2d8=6, 1d20+9=15, 2d8=8)




The bad guys duck... except one that gets a nice big freaking slug to the face. Said face promptly disappears in a cloud of red mist and he plops back behind the boxes.

Vincente opens fire with his Tommy, hitting nothing.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 17, 2011)

"You... YOU made me bleed my own BLOOD!" Seth yells, pointing at the gunman who clipped him.

Seth aims his Staff at the interloper and fires.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Apr 19, 2011)

One more dead man, this one getting a Staff shot to the face (and showing why that thing is a 'weapon of terror'), and two remain...

one of which yells out a '(BLEEP!) THIS!' and ducks back behind the crates... only for a nozzle to appear over the crates and flame to start speweing out.

Vincente's coat catches fire and he takes if off in a rush.

(and the rest of you, folks... Reflex save).


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 19, 2011)

Lobo does his best to move out of the way of the flames while closing the distance between himself and the crates. Lobo then gives the crate a full force kick as he yells *"YA SHOULDA SURRENDERRED YA BASTITCH!!!"*


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 19, 2011)

Seth's eyes widen as the gouts of flame come shooting at him.  Hailing from a plane of ice makes him doubly nervous.

Seth tumble-rolls out of the main path of the flames but still feels a bit of their sting.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 20, 2011)

Caelin twists and contorts his body to avoid the flames just in case they can harm him despite his lycanthropic resistance.

[sblock=Roll]Reflex (1d20+11=18) & Evasion too[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 24 (22 for Charging)   HP: 64/66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Apr 25, 2011)

Felix1459 said:


> Lobo does his best to move out of the way of the flames while closing the distance between himself and the crates. Lobo then gives the crate a full force kick as he yells *"YA SHOULDA SURRENDERRED YA BASTITCH!!!"*




Lobo avoids getting burned, and his kick magaes to topple the box right on top of the man. The man fires again... 

And of course, he gets set on fire. With the box on top of him, he can't do much but look like a cockroach on fire and being stomped on by a giant boot.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Apr 25, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> Seth's eyes widen as the gouts of flame come shooting at him.  Hailing from a plane of ice makes him doubly nervous.
> 
> Seth tumble-rolls out of the main path of the flames but still feels a bit of their sting.




Seth... well, he manages to avoid being cooked, thankfully.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Apr 25, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> Caelin twists and contorts his body to avoid the flames just in case they can harm him despite his lycanthropic resistance.
> 
> [sblock=Roll]Reflex (1d20+11=18) & Evasion too[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 24 (22 for Charging)   HP: 64/66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________




Caelin manages to avoid being torched... even if a few of his hairs got singed off.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


We are up?  How many bad guys remain?






Caelin turns to the next victim and pounces to continue the slaughter.


[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* Charge & Pounce; Sword: 1D20+13 = 22; 2D6+4 = 10 & Bite: 1D20+14 = 26; 1D6+4 = 10 = 20 dmg total
*Move Action:* part of Charge[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 24 (22 for Charging)   HP: 64/66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Apr 26, 2011)

OOC: That would be.... one.

IC:
The man was impaled by a sword and then his neck got mauled by Caelin's jaws. The man gurgles once in response and fires in his death throes, hitting Caelin in the stomach (4 HPs) before simply keeling over dead.

OOC: And that would be... zero. The room is now a little better illuminated because of the flaming enemy, and you guys can see several rows of metal boxes lined up in waist-high corridors, with a closed hatch on the bottom of the room.


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 26, 2011)

Lobo leans with his massive boot on the box and the still burning foe *"Should've gone with option a der sport."* as he reignites his cigar on the box *"but noooooo, had to go an' try'n be a hero didn't we? Don't you know that heroes only git people killed?"* 

After his little monologue moment, Lobo does a quick scan of the fallen foes and grabs any spare weapons he thinks 'look cool.'


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 26, 2011)

Caelin checks his two minor bullet wounds, thankful that these thugs did not have silver bullets. Looking at his companions, "No sign of the doctor yet.  We need to hurry and check this hatch before he escapes."

From behind the hinged side, he opens the hatch; keeping his body out of sight in process in case there is a waiting blast from a weapon.
[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* 
*Move Action:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 24   HP: 60/66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 26, 2011)

Seth slings his Staff onto his back, then scans the area for anything interesting.

"Well, all I can say is, he'd better not make us run TOO far.  One of us is liable to kill him out of plain ol' spite if he does."


----------



## marcoasalazarm (May 4, 2011)

Felix1459 said:


> Lobo leans with his massive boot on the box and the still burning foe *"Should've gone with option a der sport."* as he reignites his cigar on the box *"but noooooo, had to go an' try'n be a hero didn't we? Don't you know that heroes only git people killed?"*
> 
> After his little monologue moment, Lobo does a quick scan of the fallen foes and grabs any spare weapons he thinks 'look cool.'




There are several weapons... none that can be called 'cool', though... well, for Lobo. Several 9mm pistols (Berettas, Glocks), the (now trashed, and still on fire) flamethrower, a 12-gauge shotgun and an AK-47.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (May 4, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> Seth slings his Staff onto his back, then scans the area for anything interesting.
> 
> "Well, all I can say is, he'd better not make us run TOO far.  One of us is liable to kill him out of plain ol' spite if he does."




ROLL RESULT: Seth sees that several of the boxes are slightly open, as well as the hatch. There is something glinting behind the hatch.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (May 4, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> Caelin checks his two minor bullet wounds, thankful that these thugs did not have silver bullets. Looking at his companions, "No sign of the doctor yet.  We need to hurry and check this hatch before he escapes."
> 
> From behind the hinged side, he opens the hatch; keeping his body out of sight in process in case there is a waiting blast from a weapon.
> [sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:*
> *Move Action:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 24   HP: 60/66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________




Caelin starts to open the hatch... it's a mite harder than it looks, screeching loudly. When was the last time that this thing got oiled, anycase?


----------



## Herobizkit (May 4, 2011)

Seth lurches towards the hatch.  In a pleasant, Errol Flynn-style accent, he spake thusly:

"What ho, men?  Something dost glimmer in yon portal!"









*OOC:*


Seth will investigate, sliding out his pair of chains as he dost.


----------



## Felix1459 (May 5, 2011)

Lobo grabs the AK and turns to the gangster, *"Lemme guess, you'se gonna want dis one too right?"* as he slings the gun around his shoulder and then turns with eyebrow raised when he hears the squeking of the door *"I thought you was s'posed to be da stealth one."* and yet doesn't even say anything to Seth's Errol Flynn impression, though he does let a smirk appear on his face.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


I am assuming that this is linear and there is only this one exit to continue on. Is that correct?






Caelin brings up the rear, only pausing to fling off some gore from his sword.

"Lead on.  You see anything down there?"

[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* 
*Move Action:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 24   HP: 60/66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## marcoasalazarm (May 10, 2011)

OOC: It's linear. The only way out of the room is through the two hatches.

IC: Seth looks through the hatch and sees the following:

The thing that was glinting was a wire, tensed from the rear of the hatch up to an explosive device... a nice little bomb, set to explode if you open the hatch too wide.

Right now, the slimmer members of the group (like Seth and Caelin) might fit, barely, through the opening... but the broader guys (like Lobo) just aren't gonna be able without setting off the thing.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 10, 2011)

"HOOOOOOLD..." Seth raises a clenched fist with his arm bent like a backwards 'L'.  "The party's way is blocked by what appears to be a nice little bomb, set to explode if we open the hatch too wide.  The Lord tells me he can get me out of this mess..."

Looking back to Lobo over his shoulder, he adds, "But He's pretty sure you're_ [beep]_."

Seth raises what could be an eyebrow, if he had any facial hair.  "What?! Who's censoring my dialogue?  It's either the FCC... or the _Germans_."


----------



## perrinmiller (May 10, 2011)

Caelin motion for the cute chick to come up from the rear.

"Hey Luna, can you disarm the booby trap?  Heh, heh... booby."

[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* 
*Move Action:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 24   HP: 60/66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Felix1459 (May 11, 2011)

*"Ha ha that's funny. Wait did you just refer to me as too wide?"* he says with a bit of a snarl.

As Luna makes her way forward Lobo turns his head and watches her as she makes her way to the front.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 12, 2011)

"Not at all, Lobo... but you DO displace an awfully large amount of water when submerged."


----------



## perrinmiller (May 12, 2011)

Caelin shares a fanged, 'cat that's got the canary' grin and teases the big guy, "Displace water?  He's as wide as barge, for fook's sake.  Now, Luna here, she's a cute little number, aren't ya doll?"

[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* 
*Move Action:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 24   HP: 60/66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Felix1459 (May 15, 2011)

Lobo's mind flashes to opening the door wide and saying "oops" as a response but dismisses it since he doesn't know if Luna would survive the blast.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 16, 2011)

Scroll ahead to 4:47.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKPcpqPdsAM]YouTube - Tiny Toons Busters guide to dating Eps[/ame]


----------



## marcoasalazarm (May 18, 2011)

Luna walks up to the hatch and looks through it, seeing the wire and then illuminating the bomb.

"I'm gonna need you to keep this hatch as steady as possible. I'm going in.", she says, taking off her backpack and waistpack to be able to go through.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 18, 2011)

Caelin takes some gawking looks down her blouse and does his best to hold the hatch steady at the same time, "No problem, babe."

[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* 
*Move Action:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 24   HP: 60/66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Herobizkit (May 18, 2011)

"... And she was never... seen... again," Seth intoned.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (May 20, 2011)

Luna manages to go through the hatch, and the guys can see her looking over the bomb with a tiny flashlight (which has something that looks like a magnifying glass glued to it), before pulling out a few tools from a teeny-tiny case that she pulls out of her bosom and then clips a few wires from the bomb-including the one connected to the hatch.

"Clear!", she says.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 20, 2011)

"Hot damn!  Let's go wrassle us a geek!"

Seth readies his chains and advances down the tunnel, pausing midway for the others to catch up.
_








*OOC:*


Take 10 on Spot for 20 (total) if I can.






_


----------



## perrinmiller (May 21, 2011)

Caelin give the cute girl an pat on the derriere with his panther paw, "Nice work, lass. I better go next before Winnie the Pooh here gets stuck in Mr. Rabbit's hole."

The werepanther slips through the hatch behind Seth.

[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* 
*Move Action:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 24   HP: 60/66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Herobizkit (May 22, 2011)

Seth snickers, "I'm actually worth FIFTEEN Raditz, thank you very much."

1:16 - 1:53.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXeOlcctd9g[/ame]


----------



## Felix1459 (May 26, 2011)

*"Ok. Whatever. Hows'a'bout we jus' get on with dis."* Lobo says as he follows the rest down the walkway.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (May 27, 2011)

Passing the hatch, it's again dark. Those who can see in the dark are able to see two long corridors that go in different directions, one east and one west, with the bomb placed on a stack of boxes at its junction. They also see Luna disarming the bomb a mite more thoroughly before putting it within her backpack.



Herobizkit said:


> "Hot damn!  Let's go wrassle us a geek!"
> 
> Seth readies his chains and advances down the tunnel, pausing midway for the others to catch up.
> _
> ...




Seth is able to notice that the floor is full of dust and that there's recent tracks going west.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


D'oh! I forgot I had these.






Caelin pulls out his blackout goggles so he will have no problem seeing in the dark.  Not wanting the doctor to get away he shifts completely to panther form to move faster and then puts the goggles on.

Being able to move much faster he take off down the tunnel to catch up.

_OOC: Spot +9; Survival (Scent) +6_

[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 24   HP: 60/66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## marcoasalazarm (May 31, 2011)

Those who can see in the dark are able to see a few trails (as if someone dragged something) plus footprints on the dust that lines the floor. As well, Caelin can smell something... human, plus mechanical elements (like someone was wearing a car) in the air.

Luna cannot see in the dark, and neither does Vincente, so they walk on the rear. The rest of the folks walk in front.

The corridor just stretches on and on. It definitely must have left the house's terrain a moment ago.... probably it's an escape corridor or something?


----------



## perrinmiller (May 31, 2011)

Caelin keeps going, hoping the smell doesn't get too bad or there are puddles of sewage ahead.

_OOC: Spot +9; Survival (Scent) +6_

[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 24   HP: 60/66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 1, 2011)

Seth continues forward, leading the charge into the unknown.

Expecting things to get worse, he quips, "Hey, at least things can't get any worse."


----------



## Felix1459 (Jun 3, 2011)

*"Really Seth? You had to go there. No we're gonna get into da sh*t for sure. I'll thank you later."* Lobo utters in a low growl.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 3, 2011)

"You worry too much, Big Blue."


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jun 9, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> Caelin keeps going, hoping the smell doesn't get too bad or there are puddles of sewage ahead.
> 
> _OOC: Spot +9; Survival (Scent) +6_
> 
> [sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 24   HP: 60/66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________




Caelin's sense of smell is able to catch the smell of human and machine up ahead, with the smell of concrete and dirt and water also in the air. 

The smell is getting stronger by the second.

The corridor makes a very sharp turn to the right and continues towards the East. The smell of machine is stronger now, closer, while the human smell comtinues into the distance.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 9, 2011)

*Caelin Nightwing, Werepanther*

Caelin keeps going keeping watch ahead in the darkness with his blackout goggles.  If they encounter a light source he will consider removing them.

_OOC: Spot +9; Survival (Scent) +6_

[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 24   HP: 60/66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 10, 2011)

Seth dutifully follows along, eager for _something_ to happen.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jun 14, 2011)

(Ask not....)

The group hears something skittering above them just when the smell of mechanics becomes greater, and when they look up...

A mechanical thing, a kind of humongous insect, comes down right among them, swinging limbs that end on buzz-saws. One of them hits Lobo right on the leg (5 HPs), while another one hits Caelin on the side (5 HPs).

(Roll Initiative-and the thing had its Surprise round).


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 14, 2011)

"I guess that happens in REAL life, too..." Seth grins as he brings his chains to bear.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 14, 2011)

*Caelin Nightwing, Werepanther*









*OOC:*


Are the blades Silver? Caelin has DR10 that should have absorbed it. Perhaps I should have asked on the earlier damage too.






Reacting quickly,Caelin shifts back into his hybrid form and his sword is automatically in hand as before.

_OOC: _Initiative (1d20+6=23)

[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 24   HP: 60/66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Felix1459 (Jun 15, 2011)

*"Oh damn it!! Seth!!! After I kill this thing, I'm gonna punch you in da back of da head."* Lobo says but then gets distracted by the new hole in his jeans *"Damn it. Now I'm gonna hav'ta but another pair."*

OOC: Initiative (1d20+4=9)


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jun 17, 2011)

OOC: Blades are not silver-although it's a pair of big buzz-saws that Caelin and Lobo got cut with.

Initiative: 
-Caelin.
-Seth.
-Luna.
-Lobo.
-Vincente.
-The Robot.

IC: For those who can see in the dark, you're able to notice that the robot looks like a big fraking semi-anthropomorphic beetle-two legs, four arms (with a buzz-saw on the end of each), lots of armor on its back and moderately armored on its front.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 18, 2011)

Caelin steps to the side and slashes at the monstrosity, hoping to sever a hydraulic line or something.

"Let's move around it and hit it from both sides."

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* 5ft Step help set up flank
*Standard Action:* Melee attack; Sword,  2 hands (1d20+11=29, 2d6+6=15)
*Move Action:* none[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 24   HP: 55/66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jun 20, 2011)

OOC: It looks like a 'Beetleborg', only gone 40K... or that movie, 'Virus'. It's got blue plating, biological stuff (muscles and whatnot) spread over it, the four buzz-saws have red splotches (dried, crusted blood, on top of the blood taken from the cuts it just did). It is slightly hunched over, and it makes noises that are somewhat-biological, somewhat-electronic screeches.

IC: Caelin's blade sticks on the side between two armor plates, spilling something that is red and reeks of rotten eggs. It screeches and swings at Caelin again, missing.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 21, 2011)

Seth steps back and lets loose with a pair of chain delights, opting to strike from afar.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jun 25, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> Seth steps back and lets loose with a pair of chain delights, opting to strike from afar.




Both chain attacks hit the bug bot right on the leg joints, making it stumble backwards a few feet before putting itself back into a more upright position.

The thing screeches... and it sounds pretty much mad.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jun 28, 2011)

Vincente and Luna open fire themselves, the bullets plinking off the robot's armor.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jun 30, 2011)

Lobo grunts as he raises the pistol and fires at the bug, immediately wondering to himself why he didn't use the other weapons he was carrying. 



Attack with pistol and possible damage. (1d20+8=28, 2d6=9)

Confirm critical. (1d20+8=16)


----------



## Felix1459 (Jun 30, 2011)

_OOC: I spaced on that last one. Lobo was carrying the machine gun that does 2d8 damage not the pistol that does 2d6 damage. Had to go back a few pages but I found it. So I throw it onto you GM. Either take the rolls as is or use your GM powers to roll damage for 2d8. Either way I'll deal with the outcome._


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


Constructs are generally immune to crits, but maybe it's not exactly a construct... I'll wager that it's got Fortification (% chance to turn crits to regular hit) if it's not immune to crits.





"I think it's immune to bullets," Seth says as he flails away.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jul 6, 2011)

OOC: Lobo will use the attack roll as-is, gonna roll the higher damage for you. The 'beetleborg' is not immune to criticals, because it has a discernible anatomy and it's not completely armored.

IC:

Lobo's machine gun blazes away at the monster's head while Seth's chains leave large rents on the machine's armor. The thing screeches again, swinging its limbs this way and that, nicking Luna's leg.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 6, 2011)

*Caelin Nightwing, Werepanther*

Caelin continues to flank and slash at the monstrosity, cutting it again.

"Come on, you bugger!  Die already."

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* 5ft Step help set up flank
*Standard Action:* Melee attack; Sword, 2-handed (1d20+13=32, 2d6+6=15); Critical confirmation; Sword, 2-handed (1d20+13=15, 2d6+6=14) = 15 or 29 damage.
*Move Action:* none[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 24   HP: 55/66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


Bumpity.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


Actually, it would be Seth's turn according to Initiative.  but then again I think he actually went twice last round.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jul 12, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> Caelin continues to flank and slash at the monstrosity, cutting it again.
> 
> "Come on, you bugger!  Die already."
> 
> ...




Caelin's blade chops part of the thing's neck off, and it screeches (although said screeches also sound a mite full of gargles), taking several steps back and away from the group. Blood (or the black ichor that it seems to have for 'blood') comes out flowing profusely from the neck wound.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


So, who's turn is it now?


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jul 13, 2011)

OOC: Lobo.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jul 18, 2011)

Lobo aims up and fires at the creature again, aiming for the source of the black ichor in hopes of pitting it down for good whilst saying *"Yeah, yeah, you like dat? You like dat? 'ave some more den!"*

Attack and possible damage. (1d20+9=29, 2d8+1=9)

Confirm critical? (1d20+9=19)


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jul 24, 2011)

Felix1459 said:


> Lobo aims up and fires at the creature again, aiming for the source of the black ichor in hopes of pitting it down for good whilst saying *"Yeah, yeah, you like dat? You like dat? 'ave some more den!"*
> 
> Attack and possible damage. (1d20+9=29, 2d8+1=9)
> 
> Confirm critical? (1d20+9=19)




The creature's left arm falls off at the shoulder, clanking against the ground and the buzz-saw making it roll alongside the ground for several seconds before crashing against a wall.

Luna and Vincente open fire on the hole the arm left behind it, making more ichor erupt out of the being.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jul 26, 2011)

_OOC: Is the buzzsaw on the arm still spinning?_


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Jul 26, 2011)

OOC: You mean the one on the severed arm? Yes, it is still running.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jul 28, 2011)

A large grin creeps onto Lobo's face as he lets go of the gun (so that it flops back on the strap around his chest) and grabs the severed arm. He picks it up, looks at the bug and and rams it right back into the bug.

_OOC: Don't know what the damage is for it so whatever it is, if Lobo hits, just add 9 to the damage thanks._


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 29, 2011)

"Whoa!  Nice move, Lobo!" Seth calls out.  "I think we've had enough fun for today, though."

Seth wills his chains to retract, pulls his trusted Staff weapon from his back, and lets loose with fiery fury.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Aug 3, 2011)

The thing is dead. Cleaved in half by Lobo's wantonly brutal use of the severed buzz-saw, and the upper part blown halfway down the corridor by the Staff weapon. The legs remain standing straight for a moment, and then simply plop down.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 3, 2011)

"Suck it, Trebek!" Seth slurs in a faux Sean Connery.  He takes the time to spin the Staff weapon a few times about his body before sheathing it once again on his back.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 3, 2011)

*Caelin Nightwing, Werepanther*

Caelin looks around trying to see signs of the doctor they were chasing. HE comments wryly, "That was buzz kill."

_OOC: Search (+2) and Spot (+9) skill checks_

[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 24   HP: 55/66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Felix1459 (Aug 3, 2011)

Lobo looks at the tip of the buzz-saw and says *"Wow. I have got to get me one of these."* and then he feels the heat of the staff behind him and he turns just in time to see the rest of the creature get blasted down the hall. Lobo starts to laugh and then pauses when Caelin speaks and then after another few moments he lets out another laugh and says *"Ha. Buzz-kill. I get it."*


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Aug 7, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> Caelin looks around trying to see signs of the doctor they were chasing. HE comments wryly, "That was buzz kill."
> 
> _OOC: Search (+2) and Spot (+9) skill checks_
> 
> [sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 24   HP: 55/66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________




The Werepanther is able to see that there's track marks going down the corridor, as if something heavy is being dragged. There is nothing showing that there are any other surprises waiting for the group.

He can see that the end of the corridor (another hatch) is close by (about 90feet away). It is closed.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 7, 2011)

*Caelin Nightwing, Werepanther*

Caelin moves quickly down the hallway to the closed hatch, calling back, "Luna, we need you to check to make sure there are no booby traps... Heh, heh, booby."

He is looking for trouble himself, but someone else is better at spotting traps.

_OOC: Search (+2) and Spot (+9) skill checks_

[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 24   HP: 55/66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Felix1459 (Aug 8, 2011)

*"What? Ya think dey'd try da sane thing twice?"* Lobo says as he strolls up to the door, still carrying the buzz saw arm. He reaches for the door and checks to see if its locked. If the buzz saw stops working he'll pout and drop it. If it's still working he'll continue to carry it.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Aug 11, 2011)

The buzz-saw is still working... although there's no off switch to be found anywhere on the monster's severed arm.

(Damage for the buzz-saw, BTW, is 2d8).

Luna walks up to the hatch and looks it over, humming. "Well.... no traps.", she says. "None that I can see."

She grabs the hatch's handle and twists it, trying to pull it open. The hatch moves only a few inches, doing a mild metallic squeal as it does.

"Thing's rustier than hell, though.", she says. "I guess that your Doctor or one of her remaining henchmen must have boosted strength."


----------



## Felix1459 (Aug 12, 2011)

Lobo smiles and pulls the door open for Luna. *"Der you go liddle lady."*


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 12, 2011)

Or they have a teleportation device," Seth offered helpfully.  "Or a shrinking device.  Or some way to go two-dimensional and slide through the open door."

"Or..." Seth whispered, "they're NINJAS."


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 12, 2011)

*Caelin Nightwing, Werepanther*

Caelin resumes his position on point, sniffing the air and keeping a sharp eye out for ambushes, "Let us go and get 'em."

_OOC: Search (+2) and Spot (+9) skill checks_

[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 24   HP: 55/66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Aug 15, 2011)

Felix1459 said:


> Lobo smiles and pulls the door open for Luna. *"Der you go liddle lady."*






Herobizkit said:


> Or they have a teleportation device," Seth offered helpfully.  "Or a shrinking device.  Or some way to go two-dimensional and slide through the open door."
> 
> "Or..." Seth whispered, "they're NINJAS."






perrinmiller said:


> Caelin resumes his position on point, sniffing the air and keeping a sharp eye out for ambushes, "Let us go and get 'em."
> 
> _OOC: Search (+2) and Spot (+9) skill checks_
> 
> [sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 24   HP: 55/66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________




"I have seen Ninja, actually.", says Luna. "And they still need some way to go inside someplace... like a really big crack on the wall, or something."

Once through the hatch, the group arrives to a big room. It is easily two stories tall, and lightly lit through several fluorescents on the walls and ceiling. Lots of thick piping comes from the walls and ceiling, criss-crossing this way and that. The group hears several people grunting in the distance (across the room), and a woman saying a rather hostile:

"Who was the $%&·$&! that forgot to OIL THESE HINGES!? I'm going to make him a vivisection without anesthesia!"


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 16, 2011)

*Caelin Nightwing, Werepanther*

Caelin whispers, "Time for a grenade or three.  Or just spray them with a hail of lead."

He doesn't want to charge in until after the big guy fires his machinegun first

_OOC: Does any of these people look like the doctor?_

Initiative (1d20+6=23)
[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 24   HP: 55/66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 17, 2011)

Seth quips, "Lady, if you've actually SEEN a Ninja, it wasn't a Ninja you were looking at.  It was probably some bum dressed like one."

Upon seeing the group of scientist-looking types, he adds, "Clearly, they are NOT ninjas... which means that grenades would kill 'em just fine.  Anyone think to bring any?"


----------



## Felix1459 (Aug 17, 2011)

Lobo strolls forward, keeping an eye out for the scientist they're looking for, while still carrying the arm with the spinning buzz saw and says *"Do you guys need a hand with that door? 'Cause I'm sure I can help you out in that department."*


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 17, 2011)

"Yeah," Seth said, pointing at the buzzsaw.  "I'm sure our surprise has already been ruined by that thing, might as well put on a show and dance, too."


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Aug 18, 2011)

The whole lot of scientists turns around upon hearing the comments from the group, a pair of them hollering something unintelligible and then pulling guns.

Vincente opens fire with his BAR over their heads, making them drop to the ground.

All but one. The mutterings the scientist says are in a woman's voice... but aside from that it certainly doesn't looks much 'womanly', covered in a massive red cloak and clanking with every tiny step it takes.

"It appears we have been captured.", 'she' says in a dry quip, raising a pair of mecanical hands.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 19, 2011)

*Caelin Nightwing, Werepanther*

With the heavy guns already fired, Caelin charges in and pounces on the neared targets, a flurry of gnashing teeth, a raking claw and his high freq sword drawing blood around him.

"Let's dance mother fu-  er, suckers?"

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:*  Talking
*Move Action:* Part of Charge
*Standard Action:* Charge & Pounce to attack at least 2-3 targets; Pounce Bite (1d20+14=17,  1d6+4=5); Pounce Rake (1d20+14=21,  1d3+2=3); Pounce Sword (1d20+13=28,  2d6+4=11)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 24(-2 for charge)   HP: 55/66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Felix1459 (Aug 21, 2011)

Lobo reaches up and grabs Caelin (or attempts to) in mid pounce *"'ey Furball. Normally when people drop to the ground it means dey surrender."* as he does.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


Heh?  I actually thought the enemy went prone to return fire and the lady was up to no good with her mechanical hands. 

If they have obviously surrendered, then go ahead and allow Lobo to stop Caelin by catching hold of his tail, Marco.  I don't mind.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Aug 26, 2011)

OOC: Enemy surrendered. The only one still standing is the cyborg one. You guys could roll an Intimidation roll right now.... but that would be freaking overkill.

IC>
Caelin pounces, and Lobo captures the werepanther's tail before he has the chance to hurt/maim/kill anybody. Lobo manages to stop him, just an inch or two away from the scientist party.

"WE GIVE UP, DAMMIT!", yells the scientist closest to Caelin (and by that I mean Caelin's snout is sniffing the guy's hair. Smells of some pretty stale hair gel, at that).

Caelin snorts out the bad smell, and thr guy squeaks like a little girl.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 27, 2011)

*Caelin Nightwing, Werepanther*

Caelin stops just short of carving up some scientists.  But he stays in their faces and asks, "Okay, then start talking.  Who is going to spill their guts first to save themselves from having the guts spilled?"

He emphasizes the second point with the sharp sword to indicate exactly what he means.  He is looking at the cyborg lady carefully, since she is the one that really needs to start explaining to save her skin.

[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 24(-2 for charge)   HP: 55/66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Aug 31, 2011)

"It depends on what we need to say to avoid having our guts spilled...", some guy mutters in the back of the crowd. The team hears a slap immediately afterwards.

"I guess you would be looking for me, then.", says the woman in the huge red cloak. "After all, I am the leader of this little community."


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 1, 2011)

*Caelin Nightwing, Werepanther*

Caelin focus on the woman, "I take it you are the ripperdoc.  Well, start talking and tells us about the stuff."

He knows that she is supposed to be dealing in the genetic mutagens, but is assuming that she knows that they know.

[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 24(-2 for charge)   HP: 55/66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 3, 2011)

Lobo "accidentally" put the buzz saw arm down and grinds it into the floor.

*[royalblue]"Oops. Uh what he said. Tell us 'bout da stuff."*[/royalblue] as he lifts it back off the ground.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Sep 4, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> Caelin focus on the woman, "I take it you are the ripperdoc.  Well, start talking and tells us about the stuff."
> 
> He knows that she is supposed to be dealing in the genetic mutagens, but is assuming that she knows that they know.
> 
> [sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 24(-2 for charge)   HP: 55/66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________




The ripperdoc is more than a little smug, just relishing in what little control remains for her.

"Weee~ell...", she says. "It would depend. I have made a lot of 'stuff', you know. Implants for the mafia. Suicide bombers for the fanatics. A few viruses here and there... you will have to forgive me if a motley crew of folks such as yourselves do not make me recall anything quickly."


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 5, 2011)

*Caelin Nightwing, Werepanther*

Caelin turns to Lobo, "Dangerous genetic mutagens is the stuff. Maybe you should remove a hand or two so she will quick jerking us around."

_OOC: With only a few players, you don't need to quote my entire post to answer.  Would prefer that you didn't actually. Thnx. _
[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 24(-2 for charge)   HP: 55/66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Sep 10, 2011)

"Huh. Only a handful of those done recently...", says the Doctor, her voice lowering to a mutter for a moment. "You're here for the suicide bomber mutations, aren't ya?"


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 10, 2011)

In a faux Bogart, Seth quips, "You got it, schweet-heart.  Now's the time to start singin', canary, or we'll put you in a cage, see... with the cat."

"Just give us the skinny, schweet-heart.  Who and why, and how do we stop it?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 11, 2011)

*Caelin Nightwing, Werepanther*

Caelin looks to Lobo to see if he has anything more intimidating to add. 

[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 24   HP: 55/66 DR10/Silver[/sblock]_____________________________


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 16, 2011)

Lobo spits his still lit cigar into the spinning buzz-saw blade making it pop and send embers down on the cowering people.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Sep 19, 2011)

"How do you stop it? Simple. You put them on ice.", says the Doctor. "Lowering their body temperature signficantly will cause the processes that make the explosion to occur to disrupt."

"As for 'who' and 'why'... well, MY 'why' is the money. And science. They wanted me to create something that hasn't been done before, and I decided to take the challenge.", she says with no lack of pride. "They went and told me that I surpassed their expectations greatly... and I think that is better than the cash.

Now, as for 'who' and 'why'... I have a PDA right under my cloak here, with the contact information for the man who requested this. You'lll have to forgive me, but it's hard to keep track of things sometimes.

So... will you come and grab it, or will I need to take it out myself?"


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 20, 2011)

*"Why don't'cha toss it on over here. Anyway you can detonate dem sonsavitches while dey're still wit' der employer as opposed to der target?"* Lobo asks with a grin.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Sep 23, 2011)

The Doctor reaches into the cloak (with the rest of the team pointing guns at her... and Lobo sees that under the cloak... there's more machine than human. And what's human is rotting off), pulls out the PDA, and tosses it towards Luna.

"I'm sorry. There's only one detonator, and I handed it over to them.", sayd the Doctor.


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 28, 2011)

*"Well. Couldn't'cha make anudder one?"* Lobo says as he allows the buzz-saw to pass perilously close to one of the men on the ground.


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Sep 30, 2011)

"I didn't for this reason. If they had found out that I had a duplicate, they would have killed me and taken it. Just like you're right now interrogating me over it.", said the Doctor. "Of course, the whole freezing thing wasn't in the other guys' commission, either, but I got away with it since they weren't looking to use them suicide bombers on a situation where you'd think to use freezing stuff."


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Oct 4, 2011)

OOC: Just bumping this. Dunno.... should I add some additional info or something?


----------



## marcoasalazarm (Oct 14, 2011)

"You know, this is stupid.", says Vincente. "Hey, kiddo, does that gadget gives you the information we need?"

"I guess...", says Luna. "There's a lot of encrypted stuff, but I should be able to go through it eventually. The data on the bombs is the most-reviewed info here, anycase."

"Then I guess we don't need ya now, then.", says Vincente, pulling out his pistol and pointing it at the medic's face, thumbing back the hammer.

"WAIT!", says the Doctor. "You'll need me!"

"...why?"

"Because the data doesn't includes descriptions or pictures of the clients! It only has numbers and pseudonyms!", says the Doctor. "I have seen their faces and I would be able to recognize them for you!"

"You know that you have just traded off being shot for being tortured, right?", says Vncente.

The Doctor dry-gulps.


----------

